# Back Yard Projects 2022?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Seems like April is the month we decide to start these projects.

This year for us, it will be upgrading two elements of our back yard oasis.

1. I was given a little pond kit last spring which we installed and enjoyed all summer. This year we're pulling that out and replacing it with a much larger one(from 50 gallons up to 265 gallons). There are two basic concepts available. One is a PVC membrane you can shape into sort of "natural" shapes. The other is an injection molded one piece plastic pre-shaped shell. We prefer the second option.

2. A second water feature we added last season was a fountain. The two reasonable options for us (based on our particular snack bracket) are resin / fibreglass or cement. Last year we put in a resin / fibreglass unit and we loved it. I added LED lighting and it was a thing of beauty. This was the third and largest such water feature we have added over the years.
At the end of the season we drained it, partially dismantled it and covered it securely with a clean tarp and bungie cords.
As I uncovered it I was shocked and disappointed to see that the cold temperature basically caused the housing to disintegrate. It crumbles to the touch and is simply not stable enough to reassemble.

Let me be the one to warn you, unless you plan to take such items indoors over winter, don't waste your money on that junk. The build centres will NOT stand behind the product and neither will the manufacturer. It's a product intended for outdoor use that functions at the level of papier mache. NOT RECOMMENDED.
I found a company that does cement. You still have to winterize them, but it should last much longer than one (partial) season.

3. I also had to replenish the gravel a bit as it has settled over winter. The weeds were fighting back a little but between a jug of roundup and an additional 25 X 50 lbs bags of gravel (river rock) it's under control.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Today's not the best day to even think about any outdoor work 😉


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We got similar but it's mostly all gone this morning.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I don’t have any fancy projects, but need to do the lawn rescue thing. It’s not in good shape and I haven’t lived in a place with a lawn in almost 30 years. I’ve got the Scott’s and am waiting for some consistent 10 C days to apply it. Our little backyard is a nice luxury in midtown TO.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jdto said:


> I don’t have any fancy projects, but need to do the lawn rescue thing. It’s not in good shape and I haven’t lived in a place with a lawn in almost 30 years. I’ve got the Scott’s and am waiting for some consistent 10 C days to apply it. Our little backyard is a nice luxury in midtown TO.


I have to wonder how many similar hidden back yards there are in a city like ours.

I know one thing. We love sitting back there, listening to the water gurgle and watching all the birds coming to feed.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I'll be assembling the 10'x12' gazebo I picked up. I'd been eyeing my neighbour's gazebo to see how it holds up in the winter. It looks fine so I decided to get one as well.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Where did you buy your water features (ponds and fountains)?
tg


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Where did you buy your water features (ponds and fountains)?
> tg


The fountain we bought at Home Depot (no product support whatsoever, too bad, so sad et cetera)). The ponds come from Antler (great product support).


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

@Milkman I’m guessing the gravel is not barefoot-friendly, right?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jdto said:


> @Milkman I’m guessing the gravel is not barefoot-friendly, right?


I wouldn't think so, but we don't generally walk out of the house without at least a pair of crocs.

We're to the point in our lives where we don't "frolic" as much as we sit and relax.

But, mowing the lawn is now a fifteen minute activity.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If wood returns to the realm of affordability, my primary task is to replace a bunch of fence posts.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> If wood returns to the realm of affordability, my primary task is to replace a bunch of fence posts.


I went through that a few years ago. I learned that I will NEVER use 4 X 4 posts again. 6 X 6 posts are much more robust. It's worth it.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I wouldn't think so, but we don't generally walk out of the house without at least a pair of crocs.
> 
> We're to the point in our lives where we don't "frolic" as much as we sit and relax.
> 
> But, mowing the lawn is now a fifteen minute activity.


I like what you’ve done there a lot, but the no-barefoot thing might not sit well with the tropical women in my family lol.
Less mowing is always welcome, too. Our current backyard has no exterior access, so it doesn’t lend itself well to major projects, but I also don’t think we’ll be here forever, so I like to make mental notes and take inspiration along the way. Your backyard oasis looks phenomenal.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

bw66 said:


> If wood returns to the realm of affordability, my primary task is to replace a bunch of fence posts.


Tell me about it, I have been waiting to build a shed for 2 years now but when a 2x4 is over 10 dollars I might as well just kiss that idea goodbye. Problem is now, the baby is getting bigger and needs the room in the house so I am gonna get squeezed this summer for sure.

As for backyard projects.... well, maybe this summer I will finally get the car engines and broken atv's out of the back yard and we can use it again


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jdto said:


> I like what you’ve done there a lot, but the no-barefoot thing might not sit well with the tropical women in my family lol.
> Less mowing is always welcome, too. Our current backyard has no exterior access, so it doesn’t lend itself well to major projects, but I also don’t think we’ll be here forever, so I like to make mental notes and take inspiration along the way. Your backyard oasis looks phenomenal.


Thanks. We talked about it and agreed that for the most part we don't ever walk around barefoot and the reduction in hot sweaty work (less mowing) was well worth it.

We do hope to stay here until it's no longer possible.

We love the sound of water gurgling and there are four or five little areas we can sit in throughout the yard to hide from the sun.

I would add, that the stones we used are rounded, not machine crushed. They don't hurt the feet, but it's not beach sand.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Ya, forget about anything to do with the outdoors for a while. Although, it is supposed to get nice near the end of the week.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Ya, forget about anything to do with outdoor for a while.
> 
> View attachment 414080


That's a very nice space. It won't be long.

We live in the tropical region of Southern Ontario.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

What?!?!? I thought you were in Brant County?? That ain't the Banana Belt. My dad is in Niagara... that is the Tropical Region! ha, ha...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> What?!?!? I thought you were in Brant County?? That ain't the Banana Belt. My dad is in Niagara... that is the Tropical Region! ha, ha...



Shhh. Hamilton, Cambridge, London all get dumped on and we generally get a dusting.

Also, I think because we're so close to the Grand River, that affects our weather.

I've been here on and off since the 80s and have never seen what I would call a severe winter, but I grew up in Northern New Brunswick, so.....


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Jokes aside, we do have a big project planned. Currently, we have a 12x20 outbuilding. It is for our basic lawn equipment and a toy or two. We are adding a 24x24 building onto it. Most of the new building will be dog pens, and a spot for our (soon to be arriving) small tractor. The old 12x20 will be mine, all mine. Woodshop!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Thanks. We talked about it and agreed that for the most part we don't ever walk around barefoot and the reduction in hot sweaty work (less mowing) was well worth it.
> 
> We do hope to stay here until it's no longer possible.
> 
> ...


Those stones look alright and manageable for trips to and from the lounge chairs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Jokes aside, we do have a big project planned. Currently, we have a 12x20 outbuilding. It is for our basic lawn equipment and a toy or two. We are adding a 24x24 building onto it. Most of the new building will be dog pens, and a spot for our (soon to be arriving) small tractor. The old 12x20 will be mine, all mine. Woodshop!


Now you're stepping into my dreamscape.

I would LOVE to have a workshop, maybe 20' by 20' or maybe 20' by 40'.


Some day.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Now you're stepping into my dreamscape.
> 
> I would LOVE to have a workshop, maybe 20' by 20' or maybe 20' by 40'.
> 
> ...


I can see myself drifting into the 24x24 space at some point... but don't tell my wife!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

1. Grass. Our lawn needs some without the "crab" prefix.

2. Grubs bad. Kill grubs.

3. New steps out to the patio.

4. Get a shed in the ba k yard.

5. Garden boxes for the kids.

6. Fill in some dips in the backyard.

My wife does not care about the lawn. I do.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Our yard is pretty much all set-up due to the hard work of my wife and sister-in law. I just sit and enjoy the flowers and birds. No grass to cut to speak of, all part of my master plan lol. MIlkman, your little paradise is just wonderful. Many years of enjoyment to come.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Seems like April is the month we decide to start these projects.
> 
> This year for us, it will be upgrading two elements of our back yard oasis.
> 
> ...


Love that backyard. Nice place to get away.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Maybe this is the year the sad patch of grass becomes a putting green.


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

My big backyard project is one I should have well planned already but am suddenly feeling overwhelmed by step 1. I ordered myself a Kamado Joe Big Joe in early 2021 and was told I probably wouldn’t get it until April because of how backed up things were.

The grill finally arrived in February, a full year later. And all 500 pounds of it were delivered to my driveway. It took myself plus a number of neighbours just to get it into the garage where it now sits. 

Further, my wife made her own designs on the space for which it was originally intended to go last summer. So now I need to figure out where to put it, design and build its home… and then likely enlist a bunch of help to move it from garage to back yard.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here’s the new pump / filter for the bigger pond. It’s overkill but shouldn’t have any trouble filtering a 265 gallon pond.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife has long dreamt of a sunroom, so we pooled some money and got one built, in place of the deck we used to have. The excavation for the foundation of the sunroom resulted in a big pile of dirt tumbling down on to a space I planted vegetables in last year, and the earth in much of the rest of the yard is packed down from the workers going back and forth during the January-April period. The former deck was pulled out and stacked up on one side of the yard, where I have to attack it with the saw and cut it up for removal.

Basically, my summer project is attempting to restore the yard to what it once was, and having grass grow again. Part of the grand plan is to replace some of the grass with paver stones, to make a bit of a patio outside the sunroom.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> My wife has long dreamt of a sunroom, so we pooled some money and got one built, in place of the deck we used to have. The excavation for the foundation of the sunroom resulted in a big pile of dirt tumbling down on to a space I planted vegetables in last year, and the earth in much of the rest of the yard is packed down from the workers going back and forth during the January-April period. The former deck was pulled out and stacked up on one side of the yard, where I have to attack it with the saw and cut it up for removal.
> 
> Basically, my summer project is attempting to restore the yard to what it once was, and having grass grow again. Part of the grand plan is to replace some of the grass with paver stones, to make a bit of a patio outside the sunroom.
> 
> View attachment 414088



Linda has always wanted a sunroom. Maybe someday, but there's a list.....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hard to tell from the pic, but the roof is glass. It has a coating to protect against the room turning into a sauna during the summer. The few plants I have in there really like it, and so does our rabbit. When it came to electrical options, I asked for USB jacks in two of the wall outlets. Apparently, they can provide 3A split between the pair in each outlet.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Hard to tell from the pic, but the roof is glass. It has a coating to protect against the room turning into a sauna during the summer. The few plants I have in there really like it, and so does our rabbit. When it came to electrical options, I asked for USB jacks in two of the wall outlets. Apparently, they can provide 3A split between the pair in each outlet.
> View attachment 414090



Nice rabbit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dang it's a cold shitty day here. I went back and bailed out the existing pond, but I'll be damned if I'm going to stand out there and dig today.

It's surprisingly tough work. We have tree roots, clay and rocks to deal with.

Anyway, I got the "sewage" out. The new pond is going in approximately the same spot as the old one so that hole will be used as the starting point for the new one.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Dang it's a cold shitty day here. I went back and bailed out the existing pond, but I'll be damned if I'm going to stand out there and dig today.
> 
> It's surprisingly tough work. We have tree roots, clay and rocks to deal with.
> 
> Anyway, I got the "sewage" out. The new pond is going in approximately the same spot as the old one so that hole will be used as the starting point for the new one.


Don't cut any big roots this time of year. It will bleed like a stuck pig! 

About this time last year I had to replace one of my cedar posts. There was a pretty large root running through the edge of the hole I had to dig. Got all the soil dug back, hosed the root off (to prevent the dirt killing your chainsaw) and cut it back. It bled, and bled, and bled. I was never going to get a new fence post to set with all that moisture. I had to cut it back even farther and use that pruners paint to stop it. I could not believe the erosion it was causing in that hole!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Don't cut any big roots this time of year. It will bleed like a stuck pig!
> 
> About this time last year I had to replace one of my cedar posts. There was a pretty large root running through the edge of the hole I had to dig. Got all the soil dug back, hosed the root off (to prevent the dirt killing your chainsaw) and cut it back. It bled, and bled, and bled. I was never going to get a new fence post to set with all that moisture. I had to cut it back even farther and use that pruners paint to stop it. I could not believe the erosion it was causing in that hole!!


Well, the roots are remnants of a Manitoba Maple we removed years back. I think we're ok to hack away at it. Also, we're extending the pond away from the corner with the roots so it should get progressively easier as we enlarge the hole. There won't be any big roots, mostly just filaments.

If I had any brains I'd pay someone $50 or whatever to dig it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Hard to tell from the pic, but the roof is glass. It has a coating to protect against the room turning into a sauna during the summer. The few plants I have in there really like it, and so does our rabbit. When it came to electrical options, I asked for USB jacks in two of the wall outlets. Apparently, they can provide 3A split between the pair in each outlet.
> View attachment 414090


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mhammer said:


> My wife has long dreamt of a sunroom, so we pooled some money and got one built, in place of the deck we used to have. The excavation for the foundation of the sunroom resulted in a big pile of dirt tumbling down on to a space I planted vegetables in last year, and the earth in much of the rest of the yard is packed down from the workers going back and forth during the January-April period. The former deck was pulled out and stacked up on one side of the yard, where I have to attack it with the saw and cut it up for removal.
> 
> Basically, my summer project is attempting to restore the yard to what it once was, and having grass grow again. Part of the grand plan is to replace some of the grass with paver stones, to make a bit of a patio outside the sunroom.
> 
> View attachment 414088


That looks like a great little spot to sit and enjoy a coffee while picking or sliding on a guitar!

I'm not overly enamoured of the idea of putting grass in a yard if starting from scratch. The amount of work, maintenance, cost, fertilizer and stress to keep a non-native species on a patch of earth just seems out of whack to me. I'm sure I'll have more to grumble about after I try to save the lawn in my backyard this spring lol. If I could, I'd probably go to patio stones and gardens with more native species, as much as possible.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

We are working on ivy removal (it attracted a ton of wasps/hornets/yellow jackets last year). We started on the job this past weekend and filled 6 bags for green removal.

You can see the ivy from last year on our fence and garage on the left of the picture.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

MetalTele79 said:


> We are working on ivy removal (it attracted a ton of wasps/hornets/yellow jackets last year). We started on the job this past weekend and filled 6 bags for green removal.
> 
> You can see the ivy from last year on our fence and garage on the left of the picture.
> 
> View attachment 414104



That's funny. We have a chain link fence right behind where we sit (near the pond) and last year we planted two Boston Ivys to try and cover that up. They started off well last year. Hopefully this year they take off.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

MetalTele79 said:


> We are working on ivy removal (it attracted a ton of wasps/hornets/yellow jackets last year). We started on the job this past weekend and filled 6 bags for green removal.
> 
> You can see the ivy from last year on our fence and garage on the left of the picture.
> 
> View attachment 414104


So, um, I guess you don't invite many over for a game of touch football in the back?

I like the lush feel, but it does get a bit crowded.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jdto said:


> That looks like a great little spot to sit and enjoy a coffee while picking or sliding on a guitar!
> 
> I'm not overly enamoured of the idea of putting grass in a yard if starting from scratch. The amount of work, maintenance, cost, fertilizer and stress to keep a non-native species on a patch of earth just seems out of whack to me. I'm sure I'll have more to grumble about after I try to save the lawn in my backyard this spring lol. If I could, I'd probably go to patio stones and gardens with more native species, as much as possible.


I like having grass growing, although I could do with a bit less of it. So the plan is to replace about 10% of the yard with paver stones. Nothing especially scenic, just plain vanilla 24" x 24" cement rectangles.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

mhammer said:


> So, um, I guess you don't invite many over for a game of touch football in the back?
> 
> I like the lush feel, but it does get a bit crowded.


I'll occasionally go through and cut back the ferns that are blocking the pathway. 

Our backyard is far too small for any sports. The width is probably more suited to a game of lawn bowling.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> I like having grass growing, although I could do with a bit less of it. So the plan is to replace about 10% of the yard with paver stones. Nothing especially scenic, just plain vanilla 24" x 24" cement rectangles.


Man you can have all of mine!
First really hot day of the year i get out early and cut the grass as short as the mower will go in the hopes that it goes dormant for rest of the season. It is a good strategy.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Well wifey decided we need a deck where our patio is. 25 by 32 . I've started picking up the skid of flag stone then the 150 patio stones that were there. They weren't that heavy 12 years ago when I laid them. Lol . Second project will be skimming the dirt out of the driveway and adding A gravel then crushed limestone. That's what's on the list so far however I'm sure there will be other things added while the weather is nice.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Moving into our new house last September we hired a landscaper (unencumbered by imagination or intelligence I found out) to do the back yard and just run irrigation lines in the front as we weren't enamoured by his rote method of just hauling in rocks over plastic sheeting. He decided he'd do it anyhow and we stopped him halfway through when we heard the noise in front. Needless to say the relationship was "on the rocks" after that. I have been redoing the grass in the back, rolling up the sod, setting it aside and removing the trucked in soil to level the yard, probably about 3/4 of the lawn, pain in the ass, and back, but just so much fun!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Re-staining our board and batten garage.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I had the new pond liner delivered. It's bigger than it looked at the store. Looks more like an in ground pool, LOL.

I have good fencing.

That's a big hole to dig.



Old.









New.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thats a nice backyard @Milkman congrats. Thats gunna take your old lady awhile to dig out eh? Gunna put some fish in it?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Thats a nice backyard @Milkman congrats. Thats gunna take your old lady awhile to dig out eh? Gunna put some fish in it?


Thanks

LOL, no, my wife is not able to do that. I'm hoping to have a little help from my Daughter and her man however. I'll do as much as I can myself, but I do have to watch myself.

No koi. There are too many predators around here and I don't want to have to worry about a prized fish being gobbled up by a coyote or racoon.

I do love koi though.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That _is_ a big pond. 

On the hot days you could probably cool off in that thing. I could just picture you out there in a floatie with a beverage of choice and the missus comes out... has a look... shakes her head, and walks away. 

But, ya'd better start digging it now! Wowzers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> That _is_ a big pond.
> 
> On the hot days you could probably cool off in that thing. I could just picture you out there in a floatie with a beverage of choice and the missus comes out... has a look... shakes her head, and walks away.
> 
> But, ya'd better start digging it now! Wowzers.



LOL, you should be careful about making such suggestions to someone as obviously delusional (neurotic?) as me.

I will go to surprising lengths for a laugh.

For example, I once had my boss pull over while driving through Winslowe, Arizona just to stand on a corner.

It took him about 35 km after that to get it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’m thinking this is a good basic position/orientation. The fire box will be moved of course.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

We have an acreage and my neighbour and I just went in on a new tractor. Came with a Mack daddy snow blower which after the last few winters we have come to realize is a necessity! Four ‘ snow banks in front of the garage to often.

We have a rear blade, blade box, bush mower, fertilizer spreader, rotor tiller and other three point hitch attachments. Can’t wait for spring to happen, fricken snowed again today?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Nothing like green is there? I had a 3 cylinder diesel back in the day, brush cutter, roto-tiller and cultivator, plenty of grunt. Too much real estate for moving snow though, the 4430 did that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

MarkM said:


> View attachment 414350
> 
> We have an acreage and my neighbour and I just went in on a new tractor. Came with a Mack daddy snow blower which after the last few winters we have come to realize is a necessity! Four ‘ snow banks in front of the garage to often.
> 
> We have a rear blade, blade box, bush mower, fertilizer spreader, rotor tiller and other three point hitch attachments. Can’t wait for spring to happen, fricken snowed again today?


Personally I think John Deere makes great machines, but I'm a bit biased as they are one of our customers.

You may recall a number of years ago that there were some law suits involving the Gator series of vehicles resulting from several crashes / accidents involving brakes. It's not that the brakes were failing. They were just too sudden (not enough volumetric expansion in the system).

Their countermeasure was to switch over all of the hydraulic brake hoses to our company's design technology and products..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Since we have a bit of a hill to deal with, we've decided to add a nice little waterfall. I'll pick that up tomorrow.

We've started digging.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

When we got our house, no one said the netting comes down for winter. It was up on dec 1 when we took it so we figured they stay up. Nope.

Finally have the old stuff down:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You crazy boss. Diggin' is for chumps, should have just cheated and pushed some dirt around it. 

Only 3 feet left to go!! Get at 'er boss


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nah. The main footprint only needs to be 12” deep.
The deep section goes down another 10”.

Then I still have to shape my little river / spillway from the waterfall down to the pond.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Nah. The main footprint only needs to be 12” deep.
> The deep section goes down another 10”.
> 
> Then I still have to shape my little river / spillway from the waterfall down to the pond.


That's not so bad then, perspective in photographs sometimes is deceptive.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> That's not so bad then, perspective in photographs sometimes is deceptive.


it's frigging bad enough, LOL.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rototilled the vegetable gardens today, and spontaneously the bride decided to move the rhubarb to a more spacious area. I had mixed in some compost, manure, and peat last fall so they should be in good shape this season. The flower gardens are mostly the bride’s job though I help with edging and whatever she asks. I ground up some leaves and twigs with the mower as well, just to spread it about as compost. The apple and pear trees we planted in the fall have buds already, so hopefully with some attention we’ll see fruit in a couple of years. The raspberry plot was great last year and looks promising again. Those daily cups of berries sure feel good! There’s a new red current bush I forgot to check today but the black current bush requires no effort beyond marginal trimming and harvesting.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Milkman said:


> it's frigging bad enough, LOL.


ahem ... rent a small rototiller and loosen up the "hard parts " so you just have to shovel a bit.
then use it to soften up the tub bed and waterfall area .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> ahem ... rent a small rototiller and loosen up the "hard parts " so you just have to shovel a bit.
> then use it to soften up the tub bed and waterfall area .


LOL, "shovel a bit" = 265 gallons of top soil....

Or rent a mini-backhoe or....

Nah we're ok with a dirt devil (hand tiller) and a couple of spades. It's not bad digging. It's just a lot of material and we're old. Also we have to move all the dirt, other than a little we will need for back filling.

We're not trying to do it all at once, just an hour here and there.

Should be in place by the weekend.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There was very heavy rain last night which will have done a lot to level and nourish the freshly tilled soil. Part of the front porch was turned into a nursery a couple of weeks ago to start various plants so we're ready anytime now to plant.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Finished assembling a metal roof gazebo yesterday.
My legs feel like rubber from the constant up/down on the ladder.
Had a tough time climbing out of bed.
Have to get in shape. I need to clear our expensive coat hanger .. the treadmill.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> There was very heavy rain last night which will have done a lot to level and nourish the freshly tilled soil. Part of the front porch was turned into a nursery a couple of weeks ago to start various plants so we're ready anytime now to plant.



I was a little worried that the rain would damage my partially excavated area, so I placed the pool shell in the hole which was already shaped to match and it seems to have protected the area quite well. There are a few litres of water in the shell but the dirt seems dry.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Marta, (my wife for those who don't know me IRL), says that instead of digging, you could just walk across the road and plop a lawn chair next to the river. Clearly she's the brains in my outfit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Marta, (my wife for those who don't know me IRL), says that instead of digging, you could just walk across the road and plop a lawn chair next to the river. Clearly she's the brains in my outfit.


It's a farther walk than you might think.

That river is shared by many. Mine will be private (but you two are welcome).

And the digging is sort of an investment. When we're sitting there listening to the water and admiring the plants......it will be worth it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I had a few "wood-shop" projects this weekend, so I stayed in. I will be so happy when the new shop is built. As of now, I have to set up and tear down my tools in the garage for each project. I am happy to have the space to be able to do it, but wish I could leave it set up. I'd be more productive, as a good chunk of time is spent just pulling stuff out. (ya, I know... boo-hoo for me). 

It was really nice to have both doors up and let the sun shine in. No pics, too busy building, but project #1, my father in law asked if I could "steady up" a small table. It was a bit rickety. I'd imagine this thing is pushing 100yrs old. The top is three pieces, and on one side the glue had completely let go. It was only holding by the underside supports. Pulled it all apart, and ran them through the jointer for a couple clean edges, and it was all good to put in the clamps. From the 4 flathead screws I pulled out, only 2 matched. The old piano I dismantled in the Fall is around the same age. I found 4 identical screws, and used those. Man... i really hate flathead screws!!! But, I did want to keep it period correct. Looks great. 
Project #2 was dismantling my in-laws old Farm table. I am going to try repurpose as much as I can to build them a new one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I had a few "wood-shop" projects this weekend, so I stayed in. I will be so happy when the new shop is built. As of now, I have to set up and tear down my tools in the garage for each project. I am happy to have the space to be able to do it, but wish I could leave it set up. I'd be more productive, as a good chunk of time is spent just pulling stuff out. (ya, I know... boo-hoo for me).
> 
> It was really nice to have both doors up and let the sun shine in. No pics, too busy building, but project #1, my father in law asked if I could "steady up" a small table. It was a bit rickety. I'd imagine this thing is pushing 100yrs old. The top is three pieces, and on one side the glue had completely let go. It was only holding by the underside supports. Pulled it all apart, and ran them through the jointer for a couple clean edges, and it was all good to put in the clamps. From the 4 flathead screws I pulled out, only 2 matched. The old piano I dismantled in the Fall is around the same age. I found 4 identical screws, and used those. Man... i really hate flathead screws!!! But, I did want to keep it period correct. Looks great.
> Project #2 was dismantling my in-laws old Farm table. I am going to try repurpose as much as I can to build them a new one.


I feel your pain man.

I need a workshop. I have some tools but as you so accurately point out, it's a major drag having to put a piece of equipment away and set up another everytime you need a different machine.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Right now, I'd be happy to pay someone $100 to dig for a few hours. We're well on our way, but I'm running out of steam. I can only do one or two loads in my little wheel barrow / wagon before I need to sit and rest.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Right now, I'd be happy to pay someone $100 to dig for a few hours. We're well on our way, but I'm running out of steam. I can only do one or two loads in my little wheel barrow / wagon before I need to sit and rest.


Pay?? Did you miss @Paul M 's post? You need a gun!! Ha, ha... 


I AM KIDDING, I DO NOT CONDONE GUN VIOLENCE OR THE THREAT THREOF!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Pay?? Did you miss @Paul M 's post? You need a gun!! Ha, ha...
> 
> 
> I AM KIDDING, I DO NOT CONDONE GUN VIOLENCE OR THE THREAT THREOF!



Well, I would say a healthy male in his twenties would finish what remains to be excavated in under three hours. I'd pay someone $30 / hour to do it.

We've already done the hardest (and largest) part. I'm just tuckerd out from it.

The top excavation is almost there. Another two inches or so and I can lay out the deep (secondary) cavity and then level things out. The secondary cavity is smaller in area than the overall footprint and is only ten inches deep.

Frankly, hauling the dirt away from the gravel section is a big part of the fatigue. Splitting up that task would give me a moment to catch my breath instead of hauling and dumping.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Well, I would say a healthy male in his twenties would finish what remains to be excavated in under three hours. I'd pay someone $30 / hour to do it.
> 
> We've already done the hardest (and largest) part. I'm just tuckerd out from it.
> 
> ...


I know you'd like it done, but make sure you listen to your body. I don't _have_ to tell you, but... sometimes we need a stranger to smack us up side the head.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I know you'd like it done, but make sure you listen to your body. I don't _have_ to tell you, but... sometimes we need a stranger to smack us up side the head.


You’re right, and thank you.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 414966


The local rental place does indeed have something like that but it's $250 a day and I'm not experienced in running one. I went down there to consult with them.





__





Northgate Rent-All » MINI EXCAVATOR






www.northgaterentall.ca


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hell, I just planted a fruit tree and felt it. Take your time. The fish can wait.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No fish for this pond, but I did have pickerel and prawns for dinner on Saturday.

Anyway, the rain is controlling me today.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's like Lloyd Christmas once said. When you're in a hole, you just have to dig yourself out....F$%king tree roots, LOL. It's getting there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, looks like more rain coming, so again, nature is protecting me from my own impatience. Placing the shell in the excavation seems to be very effective at keeping the hole fairly dry.

But, I managed a couple more loads in the dumptruck and pulled a shitty tree root out. Slow but sure.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There’s a hole in the bottom of the sea (no, just kidding).
There’s a hole in the bottom of the sea.
There’s a hole, there’s a hole, there’s a hole in the bottom of the sea.

There’s a log in the hole in the bottom of the sea….


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Milkman said:


> It's like Lloyd Christmas once said. When you're in a hole, you just have to dig yourself out....F$%king tree roots, LOL. It's getting there.
> 
> View attachment 415040
> 
> View attachment 415039


This type of thing reminds me why the only water feature I want in my yard is a hot tub.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Rollin Hand said:


> This type of thing reminds me why the only water feature I want in my yard is a hot tub.


You and me both man and might I add it is the best money I have ever spent


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Mark Brown said:


> You and me both man and might I add it is the best money I have ever spent


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ah but it will all be worth it. I have a vision......

.....or maybe that's just that last bong hit


Still though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Vegetable gardens are ready to rock.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I haven't seen @Milkman in a few days. Hope that pond didn't get the better of him.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Vegetable gardens are ready to rock.
> View attachment 415762
> 
> View attachment 415760
> ...


Nice, from the grass and trees, you’re a good 2-3 weeks ahead of us. We moved some blueberry bushes yesterday, but have done nothing else yet, too wet to even clean up much.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

keto said:


> Nice, from the grass and trees, you’re a good 2-3 weeks ahead of us. We moved some blueberry bushes yesterday, but have done nothing else yet, too wet to even clean up much.


The lake is a moderating influence, and with a five foot fence it’s almost a microclimate in the yard. Buds on the currant bushes and the rhubarb is doing well. Better, the new apple and pear tree have buds. Hostas are poking through in the ornamental plots out front.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I picked Tarragon for the meal I prepared last night. 
Chicken, (thick) mushroom sauce with garlic and tarragon over potatoes with carrots on the side.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> I haven't seen @Milkman in a few days. Hope that pond didn't get the better of him.


It's called a water hazard for good reason.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

greco said:


> I picked Tarragon for the meal I prepared last night.
> Chicken, (thick) mushroom sauce with garlic and tarragon over potatoes with carrots on the side.


I think I want your gravy recipe, if you would be so kind and thanks. I’m still learning to cook.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I planted the Junipers last week, dripper lines went in today, raised beds coming tomorrow, going where all the dirt (removed from the lawn, as chronicled earlier in the thread) is at present. The front yard is all gravel at the moment, stay tuned, going to be a long process.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

greco said:


> I picked Tarragon for the meal I prepared last night.
> Chicken, (thick) mushroom sauce with garlic and tarragon over potatoes with carrots on the side.


That reminds me... there's a BBQ thread we will need to resurrect soon.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

WCGill said:


> I planted the Junipers last week, dripper lines went in today, raised beds coming tomorrow, going where all the dirt (removed from the lawn, as chronicled earlier in the thread) is at present. The front yard is all gravel at the moment, stay tuned, going to be a long process.
> 
> View attachment 416095
> 
> View attachment 416096


That fire hydrant in the yard is for the dog to piss on I hope?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, my wife's little joke. I put the green fence up temporarily to keep him in the gravel run and off the lawn until the cement contractors come but he just crawls over it and does whatever he wants. We're dog sitting at the moment so it's chaos mostly.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> I haven't seen @Milkman in a few days. Hope that pond didn't get the better of him.


Come to think of it... you are right.

Anyone know @Milkman? He's an extremely active member, not like him to be away for more than a day or so. I just checked his activity. "No posts for 6 days".


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> Come to think of it... you are right.
> 
> Anyone know @Milkman? He's an extremely active member, not like him to be away for more than a day or so. I just checked his activity. "No posts for 6 days".


I was serious when I posted it.... I haven't been around here long but it has been long enough to notice when he isn't around.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Come to think of it... you are right.
> 
> Anyone know @Milkman? He's an extremely active member, not like him to be away for more than a day or so. I just checked his activity. "No posts for 6 days".


@Paul M might know if Mike is OK.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, I'm kinda worried about him too. Maybe he's travelling?


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda worried about him too. Maybe he's travelling?


Just texted @Milkman ..... waiting for reply.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

And answered...... he's doing fine.

How come nobody notices when I don't post for a week?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul M said:


> And answered...... he's doing fine.
> 
> How come nobody notices when I don't post for a week?


.......too worried about @Milkman ?

Best answer i have. The guy is prolific though and this was his thread and I just noticed we hadn't seen any pond progress in a while.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nash Creek and Lake LaPointe are still a work in progress, but more or less functional. I just sent the Missus out to pick up six more bags of gravel and some stones to conceal the membrane. She'll plant some grasses and water plants, maybe a water lilly or two.

Getting there. It rained most of the week so far so we had a forced rest.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

FWIW, I am pumping the water of the pool winter cover today in anticipation of getting the pool running this weekend.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think that's enough for today.

We:

1. finished the backfill.
2. trimmed the landscape fabric.
3. replaced the gravel around the pond.
4. formed the creek bed.
5. placed and trimmed the membrane secured with heavy river stones.
6. trenched the waterfall feed line.
7. plumbed the pump and waterfall. It's running nicely now and is dead quiet. No pump noise. All you hear is water.
8. slugged in another six bags of gravel (30 lbs each).
9. began concealing the membrane.

I need more gravel and some nice flat stones. I should finish most of it tomorrow.

It will take another week or two to get the plants in place. My goal is to be napping in my Muskoka chair beside the creek by May 24 (maybe sooner).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I spent 90 minutes breaking up the turf to install some more pavers and make the yard soft enough for things to grow in it besides established weeds whose roots go down deep. Things are proceeding a couple of square yards a day. Pondering allocating another part of the yard for garden space.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I decided to add a filter.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

We’ve all heard the saying, the only thing better than a good friend, is a good friend with a truck. I would argue a good neighbour with a backhoe could be the winner today.

Site prep for the new shed. The one here is 12x20 and the 24x24 is going where that cement pad is, stretching out to the corner by the chain link. Those cedars need to come out.








The cement dog pad I will need to break up with a (rented) jackhammer.
The cedars you ask?
















Good neighbour indeed!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Raised beds in and filled today. The dirt pile is no more!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I helped my buddy put his dock and boat lift out in his back yard and totally flicked my back up. He is going through chemo and he is not suppose to lift more than 10lbs. Least I could do for him!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Not a backyard project, but on the agenda today/tomorrow.

My buddy (and fam) bought a place in Muskoka. Off the grid type place. 2020 and 2021 we built a huge outdoor add-on to the bunkie. Basically a 12x22 Muskoka Room. Bug free!
Now we need to move the outhouse.

Hole dug:















Walls of hole supported so no collapsing.
























Black Flies are awful!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

My daughter's "project" in Hay River, taken yesterday. Her husband Glenn, town SAO, hasn't slept in 2 days. She didn't evacuate, staying with her fur babies, no news yet this morning.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I've read about the Hay River evacuation - terrible. Does your daughter have any electricity or generator? 

BTW, what is a town "SOA"? 



WCGill said:


> My daughter's "project" in Hay River, taken yesterday. Her husband Glenn, town SAO, hasn't slept in 2 days. She didn't evacuate, staying with her fur babies, no news yet this morning.
> 
> View attachment 417455


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, she still has electricity, sewer backup is the greatest concern, so far so good. The water has dropped this morning, hopefully this will continue. "SAO" is senior administrative officer.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

holy hell! That is crazy and the ice makes it look ominous 

Hoping for the best


WCGill said:


> My daughter's "project" in Hay River, taken yesterday. Her husband Glenn, town SAO, hasn't slept in 2 days. She didn't evacuate, staying with her fur babies, no news yet this morning.
> 
> View attachment 417455


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had to move the waterfall closer to the pond. I was losing water. Either the rubber membrane had a hole, or the gravel was wicking water away through capillary action.

It’s stable now. Just need time for Linda’s plants to grow.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

You might try Water Hyacinth in your pond. One plant would do it because they multiply through the summer. I buy mine at the local nursery.
This are pics from last year.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> You might try Water Hyacinth in your pond. One plant would do it because they multiply through the summer. I buy mine at the local nursery.
> This are pics from last year.
> View attachment 417476
> 
> View attachment 417475


Yes, we had those last year and will add some again. They really look right in the pond.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The filter is really working nicely. The water is pretty clear.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

The ponds are looking great!

I've had trouble finding time to work on my yard this year. My ferns are growing out of control. 

This weekend I planted some veggies. Cherry tomatoes, habanero peppers, kale, zucchini sweet corn and pumpkin this year.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

WCGill said:


> My daughter's "project" in Hay River, taken yesterday. Her husband Glenn, town SAO, hasn't slept in 2 days. She didn't evacuate, staying with her fur babies, no news yet this morning.
> 
> View attachment 417455


Good thing they have that fence to hold that back!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

One thing we'd like to do is to conceal that chain link fence, so we planted two Boston Ivys last summer. They're starting to take off so hopefully by next year or the year after they cover much of the ugliness. You can see one of them in this picture. I added a little waterfall light. Looks very cool when it's dark.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Technically Monday was Day-1 but it rained so they didn’t do much. Got the footings poured yesterday.
Should get the main posts set today. Framing tomorrow.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Technically Monday was Day-1 but it rained so they didn’t do much. Got the footings poured yesterday.
> Should get the main posts set today. Framing tomorrow.
> View attachment 418012
> View attachment 418013



Oh sure, Girly Man. Go ahead and use an excavator....

Kidding of course. I sure wouldn't have minded having one to dig the pond. That was hard work for an old geezer.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Those holes are like 4ft deep and there are 10 of them!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> Those holes are like 4ft deep and there are 10 of them!


It's ok man. I feel you. I rent a post hole auger for every single post I have ever placed. It is an expensive hole if I only need one but I will be damned if I am digging things with a shovel. We invented technology for a reason


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I hate digging. Postholes, wells, outhouses, graves, it doesn't matter, my back will always hurt. If it's just a little tree to plant it's not too bad, but hand digging the well up north that eventually went dry with low lake levels and was so full of iron it stained everything orange didn't seem worth the pain.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Ya, digging is one of the worst jobs. When we built that outhouse last week, I insisted I was a hired hand for building, not digging. He dug Wednesday, I showed up Thursday!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> You might try Water Hyacinth in your pond. One plant would do it because they multiply through the summer. I buy mine at the local nursery.
> This are pics from last year.
> View attachment 417476
> 
> View attachment 417475


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Clearly I need one more light.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I can only assume you spent a shite pot of cash on those rocks and aggregates for your back yard and pond? Only assume that because you live in the inner city and haul it with a hatchback. I appreciate the zero maintenance and environmental friendly yard.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

MarkM said:


> I can only assume you spent a shite pot of cash on those rocks and aggregates for your back yard and pond? Only assume that because you live in the inner city and haul it with a hatchback. I appreciate the zero maintenance and environmental friendly yard.


Yes, but we could have saved a considerable amount. Initially we bought the landscape fabric and a truck load (8 yards) of pea gravel. That was a pretty good deal. After that, once we had raked it down level, we started adding bags of the same gravel where we thought we needed more. It turned out that we could have almost used an entire second truck load. On reflection, that was a bit wasteful. We're down to the point where it has all settled and there are just a few slightly thin spots. As gravel doesn't tend to evaporate, I think we'll stop needing to add more soon.

The rocks aren't so bad. I think I paid around $0.20/lb for that stuff. Lights are not cheap when they have to be submersable.

The pond itself with the shell, pump and filter is just over a grand I guess.

We're down to the tweaking stage now, oh and I'll be replacing the Fibreglass / resin fountain I put in last year with a nice cement one, maybe this weekend. Then I'll rest, maybe get back to building guitars.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

A rainy day again yesterday, but the guys were able to get the main posts set, and the framework for the floor tacked in.
Hopefully the cement truck makes another trip and the floor gets poured today.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> A rainy day again yesterday, but the guys were able to get the main posts set, and the framework for the floor tacked in.
> Hopefully the cement truck makes another trip and the floor gets poured today.
> View attachment 418186


You're living the dream man! Very cool.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Cheating a bit (a lot) here, front yard. A neighbour brought me the big rocks gratis (thank-you Kyle!), the small ones and the dark ones were brought in by the so-called landscaper last year but had to be rearranged. Irrigation and whitish rocks hauled in yesterday, huge day! If I didn't haul out 20 wheelbarrow loads of small rocks encountered while grading and digging plants in, I didn't haul 1.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

WCGill said:


> Cheating a bit (a lot) here, front yard. A neighbour brought me the big rocks gratis (thank-you Kyle!), the small ones and the dark ones were brought in by the so-called landscaper last year but had to be rearranged. Irrigation and whitish rocks hauled in yesterday, huge day! If I didn't haul out 20 wheelbarrow loads of small rocks encountered while grading and digging plants in, I didn't haul 1.
> View attachment 418430


That is looking really good. Grass is just so stupid, especially where you are. I remember Kamloops and the constant irrigation for anyone that thought they wanted a green lawn. It made no sense to me.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Italians solved that problem decades ago ... green cement.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> That is looking really good. Grass is just so stupid, especially where you are. I remember Kamloops and the constant irrigation for anyone that thought they wanted a green lawn. It made no sense to me.


Still have a largish patch of lawn in the back. Heat sink (rocks) vs. cooling effect of lawn. Does the water usage offset???? Finished with the small rocks today, arranging the large ones still to do, bigger ones coming Monday.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

WCGill said:


> Still have a largish patch of lawn in the back. Heat sink (rocks) vs. cooling effect of lawn. Does the water usage offset???? Finished with the small rocks today, arranging the large ones still to do, bigger ones coming Monday.
> 
> View attachment 418503


I don't know about any of that but I see a lot of blacktop, black roofs and concrete. I don't think that 400 sqft of lawn was gonna make the difference in the summer Penticton heat 

This way it looks really nice and you don't need a lot of maintenance. Plus it looks really really good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We replaced the shitty resin / fibreglass fountain with a cement one. I still have some leveling and tweaking to do.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Well this project is complete. 32 by 24 deck installed. It took a lot of work, pain, favours and a truckload of beer and steak to complete.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Acoustic Tom said:


> Well this project is complete. 32 by 24 deck installed. It took a lot of work, pain, favours and a truckload of beer and steak to complete.
> View attachment 418551
> 
> View attachment 418550
> ...


So I started reading this and was wondering why in the hell you were digging a hole to build a deck... that isn't how that works. Then I got to the end and Ahhhhhh, now it makes sense. 
That is a pretty nice space to have! Nice and shaded by the house for the hotter hours??


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> So I started reading this and was wondering why in the hell you were digging a hole to build a deck... that isn't how that works. Then I got to the end and Ahhhhhh, now it makes sense.
> That is a pretty nice space to have! Nice and shaded by the house for the hotter hours??


Yes sir. There is a gazebo type structure that will be built next weekend 16 ft by 30 ft along the fence side of the property on the deck.(reinforcement already added in the deck design) to help out with shade and cover. I told my beautiful wife that this will be the last big project that I will tackle. If there are others , I'll farm it out! It sure is gonna be nice to sit out there with an acoustic and a cold pint on those warm summer nights.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Acoustic Tom said:


> Yes sir. There is a gazebo type structure that will be built next weekend 16 ft by 30 ft along the fence side of the property on the deck.(reinforcement already added in the deck design) to help out with shade and cover. I told my beautiful wife that this will be the last big project that I will tackle. If there are others , I'll farm it out! It sure is gonna be nice to sit out there with an acoustic and a cold pint on those warm summer nights.


Between this thread and the weather finally getting nice and my general lack of ambition I found myself standing in the back yard yesterday afternoon with dreams of making a space back there that isn't just a children's jungle of toys and holes. Looking at doing a ground level patio under the trees, maybe start next weekend. You folks are making me jealous!


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> Between this thread and the weather finally getting nice and my general lack of ambition I found myself standing in the back yard yesterday afternoon with dreams of making a space back there that isn't just a children's jungle of toys and holes. Looking at doing a ground level patio under the trees, maybe start next weekend. You folks are making me jealous!


Well that's how this all started, standing in the backyard thinking the same thing.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

We have a quarter acre and other than plunking an above ground pool into the middle of it (THE STUPIDEST PLACE) it is just a war zone out there. Time to make it enjoyable. 

Your success gives me the hope


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I added a couple of small lights to the fountain to light the middle bowl. I may put one more in the upper bowl.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Radishes and beans are up, maybe asparagus too. Raspberry bushes look healthy after we thinned and trimmed them. Not sure about the little red currant bush yet. Everything we transplanted doing well, the weekend rain helped.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Update on my daughter's back yard "project" I posted earlier about. If you recall she's in Hay River, NT and her husband is SAO of the town. Here he is in their yard with some "visitors". No garden this year.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

So the scope of our backyard plans has changed drastically:









We had the good fortune of being at Ground Zero for the tornado that ripped though Uxbridge on Saturday.

We're all okay and the house is surprisingly good and quite livable. Insurance will cover everything, so there's that. Looking for suggestions of sun loving perennials with Hosta-like maintenance requirements.

I'll probably start a thread on the whole experience, once I've had some time to process. It will mostly be an exercise in catharsis and will likely be rambly and unfocussed, feel free to keep scrolling if and when it happens.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> So the scope of our backyard plans has changed drastically:
> View attachment 418991
> 
> 
> ...


Very sorry man. As I mentioned, we got off very easy. That hasn't always been the case. We lost some big trees about ten years ago in another storm, but even then nothing was destroyed other than a fence panel or two.

Glad you and your family weren't injured.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> So the scope of our backyard plans has changed drastically:
> View attachment 418991
> 
> 
> ...


Oh geez, sorry to hear about this! Glad you're able to stay in your home. Insurance, great!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Oh geez, sorry to hear about this! Glad you're able to stay in your home. Insurance, great!


Seems to me that you went through this a few years ago.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Seems to me that you went through this a few years ago.


Yes, and the folks here were very supportive!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Still adding lights. I decided that the fountain looks funny with only the bottom bowl lit up so I added a couple of submersable LEDs to the middle bowl, and then last night I added a couple to the upper bowl.

Someone told me it reminded them of Vegas.

I may tear it all down, LOL.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

what , no syncro water jets ?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> what , no syncro water jets ?


No, we're a bit too lethargic for those.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Every year brings a new project of some sort, even if it's just planting. The gardens are doing well so far.



















And the deck is comfy.











And the wee fruit trees, apple and pear, look healthy. Otis photobombing as usual.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

It's been a long wait for this day.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I managed to get the gazebo up over the long weekend with some help from my brother-in-law. I'm really happy with it.

I added some simple solar LED lights on the inside for a bit of ambience in the evening. I just spent some time practicing outside for the first time with my Fender Mustang Micro and headphones. Now I'm just chilling inside the mosquito netting, listening to bugs get zapped a few feet away, lol. (I normally get eaten alive.)








This part of the backyard also doubles as my home gym all year round. I'm glad to have shelter overhead now when I train.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

They should be pouring the cement pad today. They were back there yesterday with a load of gravel, and one of those flattener-down-lawn mower-looking things. Not sure if that's the technical term...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Not sure if that's the technical term...


Might be called a compacter or tamper?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

greco said:


> Might be called a compacter or tamper?


Meh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the scientific term is flattener downer.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I think the scientific term is flattener downer.


See @greco ... I was close!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> They should be pouring the cement pad today. They were back there yesterday with a load of gravel, and one of those flattener-down-lawn mower-looking things. Not sure if that's the technical term...


Well la-di-dah, glarea sollicitare.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Vibratory Plate Compactor


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Vibratory Plate Compactor


Wow... that does sound really official.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Vibratory Plate Compactor


[snicker] He said vibrator.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> glarea sollicitare.


Bowling green?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mooh said:


> [snicker] He said vibrator.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My new fake boulder came in!! I'll do something about the black hoses next.


Before.









After.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> My new fake bounder came in!!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

A pair of bounder speakers would look cool too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

laristotle said:


> A pair of bounder speakers would look cool too.
> View attachment 419958


Yabadabadoo...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Yabadabadoo...


Horn speaker would work too, I guess.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We thought about adding a speaker back there disguised as a rock, but the idea is to have a quiet calming place to sit. I have some nice bluetooth speakers if I really want to have tunes back there.

Really all I want to hear is the sound of water trickling over the rocks.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> We thought about adding a speaker back there disguised as a rock, but the idea is to have a quiet calming place to sit. I have some nice bluetooth speakers if I really want to have tunes back there.
> 
> Really all I want to hear is the sound of water trickling over the rocks.


With the Blue-Tooth being so available a good sound, we do the same thing. It's mostly quite except if we entertain. And then not always. 

One of my (now ex) brother in laws suggested a big system. "_You guys need some great speakers and crank tunes back here_". (him being an ex is completely unrelated to this story) 

No, I don't think we will.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> With the Blue-Tooth being so available a good sound, we do the same thing. It's mostly quite except if we entertain. And then not always.
> 
> One of my (now ex) brother in laws suggested a big system. "_You guys need some great speakers and crank tunes back here_". (him being an ex is completely unrelated to this story)
> 
> No, I don't think we will.



That's just not a thing we do. We're not partiers at all and noise pollution is something I'd prefer to see diminish as opposed to adding to it. Maybe someone quietly playing an acoustic guitar, but no I have no desire to add to the background noise with my own thumping music. 

We don't "entertain" if by that you mean have gatherings. I'm fine with having another couple over (generally family) for a visit, but the thoughts of a bunch of people drinking in my house or yard......extremely unlikely.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I installed a pair of outdoor speakers under the deck roof but don't use them as much as I thought I would. They're wired to a bookshelf stereo unit in the shed. They're either these ones or very similar:









MG SB700TW - Pair - 8 ohm - Outdoor Speakers


The MG SB700 Millennium Series loudspeakers are designed to provide excellent sound quality in high performance commercial foreground and background music installations where construction and the acoustic environment require a surface mounted loudspeaker system. The SB700 has an appealing high...




qcomponents.ca





When the road noise, especially summer highway traffic, gets extreme, the speakers can help cancel the noise. They can't compete with the local pipe band that sometimes practices a block away.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> That's just not a thing we do. We're not partiers at all and noise pollution is something I'd prefer to see diminish as opposed to adding to it. Maybe someone quietly playing an acoustic guitar, but no I have no desire to add to the background noise with my own thumping music.
> 
> We don't "entertain" if by that you mean have gatherings. I'm fine with having another couple over (generally family) for a visit, but the thoughts of a bunch of people drinking in my house or yard......extremely unlikely.


When I say "entertain" it is usually one of two things. 

We may have another couple over for a nice lunch or dinner... quite, hand picked friends. The best kind. 

Or we are invaded by my wife's family. This is usually unplanned, and against my will.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I installed a pair of outdoor speakers under the deck roof but don't use them as much as I thought I would. They're wired to a bookshelf stereo unit in the shed. They're either these ones or very similar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The local pipe band practicing would be a plus for me. That's a sound I like.

Adding music to the background noise would work in terms of masking other noise, but not for me. That sort of reminds me of volume wars in a basement band if you get my meaning.

But, there are many sources of noise that you have no control over (road noise is a great example). Sometimes covering up that noise is the only option. I honestly do wish that more people would start using electric lawn equipment. It's not just a matter of the environment.

It may gradually happen. I never thought I would see marijuana legalized in my life time and _that_ happened so I reman hopeful.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 420020


BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get that outta my yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 420020



Can you please put Judy Garland in there? More my style, LOL.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Nobody likes Janis?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> Nobody likes Janis?


I do, but I'm not sure she would be sober enough to sit quietly for a conversation in my yard.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> Nobody likes Janis?


I really don't. Sorry.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I really don't. Sorry.



Small doses.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Small doses.


Still no.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 420023


Now that would be interesting.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 420023



Looks more like Liza.

Thinking wizard of Oz Judy Garland.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Seems like April is the month we decide to start these projects.
> 
> This year for us, it will be upgrading two elements of our back yard oasis.
> 
> ...


Looks very relaxing and zen-like. We've been adding plants and furniture to our backyard and it's getting there. We added a herb garden (on the cart beside the door). This pic is about 5 min after we opened the pool and it needs a good cleaning this weekend. There's a raised garden behind my shoulder and a grass area to the right. I'll take pics later. It's a great place to sit and relax. As a bonus, the BBQ hose is long enough that I can pull the BBQ under the covered porch during crappy weather or in winter. Surprisingly, we use the cast iron outdoor fireplace quite a bit on cooler nights.

We're thinking of adding a water feature too. Sorry to hear yours was so crappily made.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> ....under the covered porch



Interesting! This is a totally new concept to me. I really must get out more often.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just mowed the lawn. With the elimination of a fair bit of our lawn that now takes me fifteen minutes to do both the back and front, another five minutes whacking the weeds. One battery and it doesn't struggle to finish.

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In our previous home, there was an overhead garage door on the back end of the garage that opened to the back yard. Seemed weird at first but proved to be very practical. We were long time renters and had to eventually buy our own place.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> In our previous home, there was an overhead garage door on the back end of the garage that opened to the back yard. Seemed weird at first but proved to be very practical. We were long time renters and had to eventually buy our own place.



A vehicle passage from the street in front of your house to the back yard is sometimes very helpful.

We closed off our yard with a gated segment of fence, but the entire panel is hinged and can be opened up wide enough to allow a dumptruck to reach the back yard.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> A vehicle passage from the street in front of your house to the back yard is sometimes very helpful.
> 
> We closed off our yard with a gated segment of fence, but the entire panel is hinged and can be opened up wide enough to allow a dumptruck to reach the back yard.


Thinking ahead. Very smart.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> A vehicle passage from the street in front of your house to the back yard is sometimes very helpful.
> 
> We closed off our yard with a gated segment of fence, but the entire panel is hinged and can be opened up wide enough to allow a dumptruck to reach the back yard.


Smart move, and yeah, we did that with the current house at first. It let us get the utility and tent trailers through and look from the street like we don't even have them (ie, nothing to steal). I lost my presence of mind after the tornado and put a freaking shed in the way. Stupid brain. Love the shed a lot, but wish I had put it elsewhere. I could take out a section of fence along the neighbour's empty lot next door if necessary but it wouldn't be a viable long term solution.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Smart move, and yeah, we did that with the current house at first. It let us get the utility and tent trailers through and look from the street like we don't even have them (ie, nothing to steal). I lost my presence of mind after the tornado and put a freaking shed in the way. Stupid brain. Love the shed a lot, but wish I had put it elsewhere. I could take out a section of fence along the neighbour's empty lot next door if necessary but it wouldn't be a viable long term solution.


We did it because until recently I always drove my Infiniti into the back yard to store it during winter. There have been other reasons to drive through, such as having 8 yards of gravel delivered to the yard last summer, and we had to get a pick up truck back there to remove trees a few years ago. We don't need that every year, but sure is handy when we do.

The rest of the time, the panel keeps eyes off the back yard. We don't really have that much of value, but out of sight = out of mind. It also keeps the street noise down quite a bit.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Finally got back up to my buddy’s off-the-grid place to finish the outhouse.

Done!


















I can’t believe how much it’s grown in since we were there. We can’t see if from the bunkie anymore. You have no idea it’s there till you’re right up on it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Fence fixing day. Nine posts, eighteen 3' pieces of 2x6.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

One thing I've noticed and maybe this is not exactly a big revelation, but "nature" seems to be giving our little oasis a big thumbs up.

The birds, squirrels and chipmunks all seem to love playing in the little waterfall.

There's almost never a time when I can look back there and not see some little creature taking a bath or having a drink.

That feels good somehow. We get a huge variety of little critters, including Orioles, Hummingbirds, Blue Jays, Cardinals, Chikadees, Grosbeaks, Sparrows and so on.


Mourning Dove









Fledgling Starlings.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Flagstone....no guessing about the stone part and heavy. Crusher dust....a big pile with the foreman ready to work. Depending on knees and back I'll post a picture/pictures when done.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Foreman Duck?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mrs. Mooh brings me the first radish of the year. Small but perfect.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Got the herb garden done today. We went from our 1/2 acre yard to about 250 square feet at our current place, so this is about all I can do. Can’t even grow weed anymore, but it’s so cheap now who cares. I think basil costs more.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

My wife always hands me a " To do " list.
I live in Central California, on average the temperature looms at 100 F .
Fire ants are a problem in these parts, so I have to put non toxic powder around the porch , garage, patio and spray on the side of the house .

Then I do some minor tree pruning watering the grass, plants and
pick oranges from our orange tree
I mow the grass every two weeks.
And since we are under a drought, I can only water 3 times a week.
The drought is so bad, we may have to water , once a week.

I guess, I can't plant watermelons this year,


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The raspberry patch after thinning, trimming, adding manure/compost, and relocating a few plants. Last year's crop was pretty good, but this year's should be much better. The fence has helped protect them from varmints and dogs. The plan is to let it expand a few feet to the right over the next couple of years, but there are a couple of things that will have to move first.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The trusses were delivered yesterday!! Not sure when the guys will return to put them up, but it's nice to see a little progress. Been stagnant for a few weeks!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The easiest cheapest shelter I could build for the tomatoes. $550!! For a few 2x4's, four blocks and a "light-duty" tarp. 

The handrail is almost done. Welded cuz steel was cheaper, and the hardwood is from the old theatre. One piece was fourteen feet long --all one piece, none of that finger-joint shit they sell now. I did the dock stairs at camp, this one and enough left for the front of the house later. $20 for all the hardwood at the theatre auction.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

A grow house set up in the shade?!
How much sun is there throughout the day?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

laristotle said:


> A grow house set up in the shade?!
> How much sun is there throughout the day?


Lots of sun. It looks like this when I get outa bed too early to make noise. It has the approval of my neighbour who ran commercial grow-houses. I may add another next year, I only used half the tarp. Also easy to move, but so far so good. Hail protection was the priority.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Taking the rest of the day off from the garden.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Lots of hammering and sawing coming from the back today. Looks like they have the main outer supports up in prep for the trusses.

EDIT-
Looks like they got the cross bracing done too.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I did about as much work yesterday outside as I could muster.... I pulled the hose over to the pool and turned on the tap.

I'm gonna have to take the week off work to recuperate from all my hard work.

On the other hand, if you listen to the kids, dad just saved the world. Those silly bastards will be in there as soon as they get home from school and ill be dammed if that water is over 9 degrees having just come out of the tap st 7:30 this morning.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Companion to wife's grow-house: algae-proofed water-tote with ABS "first-flush" system to reduce roof debris. Clean-out at the bottom of first-flush. Tote outlet will feature automatic timer for watering the tomatoes while she is away. 

The "new" larger totes are suh-weet. 

Also, the sidewalk on all sides of the house was one of my best ideas ever. Did the same thing at my camp.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Companion to wife's grow-house: algae-proofed water-tote with ABS "first-flush" system to reduce roof debris. Clean-out at the bottom of first-flush. Tote outlet will feature automatic timer for watering the tomatoes while she is away.
> 
> The "new" larger totes are suh-weet.
> 
> ...



That's pretty nifty.

We use a rain barrel to water the flowers also, but ours is just a simple plastic barrel with an overflow into a small weeping tile and with a spigot and short hose on the bottom.

Roof debris is caught by a screen, which I replace each spring. The roof is new anyway so there's not much debris, just some tree stuff.

But that there is slick.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I did about as much work yesterday outside as I could muster.... I pulled the hose over to the pool and turned on the tap.
> 
> I'm gonna have to take the week off work to recuperate from all my hard work.
> 
> On the other hand, if you listen to the kids, dad just saved the world. Those silly bastards will be in there as soon as they get home from school and ill be dammed if that water is over 9 degrees having just come out of the tap st 7:30 this morning.



Your kids must be tougher than mine. We always had a pool when they were young but no way would they get in unless the water was at least 80 deg F.

In fact I had a natural gas heater. Solar blanket wasn't enough.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Your kids must be tougher than mine. We always had a pool when they were young but no way would they get in unless the water was at least 80 deg F.
> 
> In fact I had a natural gas heater. Solar blanket wasn't enough.


Theu aren't tough... they are insane.

As predicted they were in that thing as soon as school ended. So help me, 4 hours later my 8 year old still had frozen hands that she loved to "warm up" on daddy while cackling the entire time. When she asked me why her hands were still so cold I told her it is called hypothermia and that her body was sacrificing her extremities to save the vital organs. They don't listen. I figure if they are destined for Darwin then so be it 

I got money on back in the pool today lol


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bw66 said:


> So the scope of our backyard plans has changed drastically:
> View attachment 418991
> 
> 
> We had the good fortune of being at Ground Zero for the tornado that ripped though Uxbridge on Saturday.


So I ordered a shed kit today which will be delivered on Monday. Brought home the materials for the floor today hoping that I can get that started on the weekend - though it's looking like it's going to be stinking hot.










When it's done, it should look like this:









Baby steps...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

bw66 said:


> When it's done, it should look like this:


Never show the "should look like this" photo until you at least have it together. Now we will know. 

Good luck!!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> Never show the "should look like this" photo until you at least have it together. Now we will know.
> 
> Good luck!!


Ha! I quite happily play songs that people know what they "should" sound like. I will just "make it my own". 😁

(Nevertheless, I can absolutely guarantee that the finished product will not look any worse than the the demo unit they had at Rona.)


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@bw66 Put the deck blocks under the second stringers, not the outside stringers. That way they will be completely out of the weather, and away from any skirting you may want to do.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> @bw66 Put the deck blocks under the second stringers, not the outside stringers. That way they will be completely out of the weather, and away from any skirting you may want to do.


I think I know what you mean, but I don't think that I have "second stringers". This is essentially the floor frame that I am building (except that I am making it a bit beefier, using 2x6s instead of 2x4s):








But yes, happy for any suggestions!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

bw66 said:


> I think I know what you mean, but I don't think that I have "second stringers". This is essentially the floor frame that I am building (except that I am making it a bit beefier, using 2x6s instead of 2x4s):
> View attachment 423467
> 
> But yes, happy for any suggestions!


It comes with instructions? 
That is cheating.

Any building i ever built just came out of my head as we went. I think this "Blue Prints" thing might come in handy.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

bw66 said:


> I think I know what you mean, but I don't think that I have "second stringers". This is essentially the floor frame that I am building (except that I am making it a bit beefier, using 2x6s instead of 2x4s)


No problem, BW. Just get the blocks right underneath the shed. Get them out of sight. Don't do this...

Let's call them joists. Inside joist not outside joist


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> It comes with instructions?
> That is cheating.


Yes. And yes. 🙄 

Almost all of the reviews for the shed said to read the instructions, and based on the look of the demo shed, I decided to take them at their word.



KapnKrunch said:


> No problem, BW. Just get the blocks right underneath the shed. Get them out of sight. Don't do this...
> 
> Let's call them joists. Inside joist not outside joist
> 
> View attachment 423470


Got it. I would have to add a bit more structure to the frame to keep it from shifting when the wind blows, but I should be able to do that. Thanks!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Yes. And yes. 🙄
> 
> Almost all of the reviews for the shed said to read the instructions, and based on the look of the demo shed, I decided to take them at their word.
> 
> ...


That looks like a much nicer shed than I built, but mine is holding up well so far. We built it in May of 2020. Figuring out the best base took me a little time (there's more than one choice). A concrete pad is great, but that's a pretty final decision. I like having the flexibility of re-configuring the yard if I choose and not needing a jack hammer to do so. We went with patio stones and were careful to level them all.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> That looks like a much nicer shed than I built, but mine is holding up well so far. We built it in May of 2020. Figuring out the best base took me a little time (there's more than one choice). A concrete pad is great, but that's a pretty final decision. I like having the flexibility of re-configuring the yard if I choose and not needing a jack hammer to do so. We went with patio stones and were careful to level them all.
> 
> View attachment 423502
> 
> ...


My "current" shed has (had) a patio stone base and it was an abomination - though I suspect that was mostly a product of poor installation by previous owners. The stones were all shifted and out of level - I'll know more once I get the new shed up and the old shed completely down. Also, the old shed wasn't secured to the stones, so it would shift when the wind blew. Yours looks really nice!

I mainly went with deck blocks because this shed is wood, so I am a bit skittish about drainage. Like you, I felt that a concrete pad was a bit too permanent.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> My "current" shed has (had) a patio stone base and it was an abomination - though I suspect that was mostly a product of poor installation by previous owners. The stones were all shifted and out of level - I'll know more once I get the new shed up and the old shed completely down. Also, the old shed wasn't secured to the stones, so it would shift when the wind blew. Yours looks really nice!
> 
> I mainly went with deck blocks because this shed is wood, so I am a bit skittish about drainage. Like you, I felt that a concrete pad was a bit too permanent.


Yeah when you start off with a shitty, hastily installed base you're likely to have trouble keeping things square and level. As I said, we carefully leveled our stones and that was hard work for old people. We lagged the shed to the stones with masonary screws (four per side). We also took the time to silicone all the roof fasteners. So far it's dry and hasn't moved.

Drainage on our property is remarkably good. I've drained (quickly) an 18 foot swimming pool near the shed and the water was gone within fifteen minues of the pool emptying. Not sure why, but I'm not complaining.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Drainage on our property is remarkably good.


Our subdivision is a textbook example of why you shouldn't build on a wetland.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Our subdivision is a textbook example of why you shouldn't build on a wetland.


Well, I'm actually in a flood zone, but changes to the river in recent decades has made that a non-issue. A dam was removed and the existing dike is more than adequate now. In fact the houses on the opposite side of the street from my home are not permitted to have basements. My place drains like a champ. We've never had any water in our basement, even when a massive ice dam caused serious flooding just a few hundred metres from our door.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

bw66 said:


> have to add a bit more structure to the frame to keep it from shifting when the wind blows


Suggestion: plumber strap over the joists and Tapcon into the blocks. ??? 

Available everywhere.









PlumBest H20006R 24 Gauge Galvanized Hanger Iron, 3/4-Inch by 50-Feet, Pipe Supports - Amazon Canada


PlumBest H20006R 24 Gauge Galvanized Hanger Iron, 3/4-Inch by 50-Feet in Pipe Supports.



www.amazon.ca








__





Tapcon Concrete Anchors | #1 Choice of Professionals


Tapcon Concrete AnchorsTapcon is the #1 recognized screw anchor brand in the industry. The blue, corrosion-resistant coating enables them to withstand the harshest conditions.




www.tapcon.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Suggestion: plumber strap over the joists and Tapcon into the blocks. ???
> 
> Available everywhere.
> 
> ...



Those are the exact fasteners I used. This is probably obvious, but make sure you use a hammer drill. You can burn out a normal drill pretty easily trying to drill into cement.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@bw66 If you don't have a hammer-drill (essential for Tapcon as @Milkman said), you can fasten the strap to the joist with any screw, wrap it around the block, tighten by reefing on the strap with a screwdriver, and secure into the joist again with a second screw.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> @bw66 If you don't have a hammer-drill (essential for Tapcon as @Milkman said), you can fasten the strap to the joist with any screw, wrap it around the block, tighten by reefing on the strap with a screwdriver, and secure into the joist again with a second screw.


Thanks. Since my dad passed I have tools that I don't even know what they do, but yes, I have a hammer drill.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

bw66 said:


> Thanks. Since my dad passed I have tools that I don't even know what they do, but yes, I have a hammer drill.


So sad about Dad. Same here.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> So sad about Dad. Same here.


It's been a while now, but it's projects like this where I really notice his absence. Just spent the morning trying to fill his shoes at my mom's place.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

bw66 said:


> It's been a while now, but it's projects like this where I really notice his absence. Just spent the morning trying to fill his shoes at my mom's place.


My dad’s just as lost without my Mum. Been 10yrs. I go there to do stuff he showed me how to do. Not sure if he’s forgotten how, doesn’t have the strength, or just wants me to visit. Which, I do all the time without the project list.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> It's been a while now, but it's projects like this where I really notice his absence. Just spent the morning trying to fill his shoes at my mom's place.


My dad is full speed ahead, all go, no stop. He's 85 and goes from his hovercraft to his Argo to..... shit, two summers ago, he showed up at my place with a parachute strapped to a Rotax engine and some wheels, I kid you not.

And, he taught me to play guitar.

Crazy as a shithouse rat and I love him with all my heart.

Long may he run!

(sorry for your loss).


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> That looks like a much nicer shed than I built, but mine is holding up well so far. We built it in May of 2020. Figuring out the best base took me a little time (there's more than one choice). A concrete pad is great, but that's a pretty final decision. I like having the flexibility of re-configuring the yard if I choose and not needing a jack hammer to do so. We went with patio stones and were careful to level them all.
> 
> View attachment 423502
> 
> ...


Is that floor part of the kit?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> My dad is full speed ahead, all go, no stop. He's 85 and goes from his hovercraft to his Argo to..... shit, two summers ago, he showed up at my place with a parachute strapped to a Rotax engine and some wheels, I kid you not.
> 
> And, he taught me to play guitar.
> 
> ...


My father in law is 87 and strong as an ox! Stays fit by outworking us 40 and 50 yr olds! 
Can’t say I’d ever see him strapped to a parachute, but, I wouldn’t put it past him if the mood struck.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Is that floor part of the kit?



The frame work for the floor, yes. The plywood, you have to buy separately and cut to fit. It just lays in. I used 3/4" good one side.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> My father in law is 87 and strong as an ox! Stays fit by outworking us 40 and 50 yr olds!
> Can’t say I’d ever see him strapped to a parachute, but, I wouldn’t put it past him if the mood struck.


Not to get into a generational thing, but damn those old guys are tough.

When I think of how my parents and their families lived growing up as fisherfolk in New Brunswick....

I suppose I could survive it, but wow, life is so soft now compared to then.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@Milkman Your Dad is awesome. "Go down swinging!" Not laying on a hospital bed. Showed your post to my wife immediately because the Argo dealer phoned me this week to see if I was still interested. I'm still a puppy at 72 years, right? I called my Dad on his 90th birthday. He was on Ayers Rock in Australia. 

@SWLABR Amen to physical work! The gym is for sissies. 😄


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> @Milkman Your Dad is awesome. "Go down swinging!" Not laying on a hospital bed. Showed your post to my wife immediately because the Argo dealer phoned me this week to see if I was still interested. I'm still a puppy at 72 years, right? I called my Dad on his 90th birthday. He was on Ayers Rock in Australia.
> 
> @SWLABR Amen to physical work! The gym is for sissies. 😄


Damn straight!

(thanks).


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

We have two Tamaracks that I guess we planted too close together. Both planted the same time, but one’s bigger and choking the other. Plus, both are kinda bare in the middle where they face each other. We were going to just bring down the smaller one, but Mrs. SWLABR hatched a plan to cut it at 20ft or so and mount a purple martin house on it. Her plan, my task to execute.
Trimmed the low branches, secured the ladder and flung a rope up higher. I was on the ladder, she was on the ground. I sawed as she pulled. Just as the top started teetering and starting to go, I shut off the saw and held on for dear life. All good!
Then I got some cedar 2x4’s and did a half lap. Mounted that to a piece of ply, the mounted the house to it.
Used the chainsaw to notch were the 2 bys would sit.
Then we stained the underside. Turned out OK. I think that’s the only thing I’d have done differently. Stained it before mounting. Then we could have kept the cedar natural. Up there though, everything got a lick o stain.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Use a good handsaw next time, OK. LOL. 

I cut a branch the size of your tamarack trunk, that was hanging over my neighbour's fence this spring. On a ladder. Sure as shit when the top hit the ground it jumped back and bounced off a closeline pole. I managed to kinda deflect with my arm and kinda dodge out of the way on the ladder. If it's only one cut, go get a brand new crosscut blade, take your time, and be safe.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Ya, there’s something unnerving about cutting the tree you’re strapped to!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> Ya, there’s something unnerving about cutting the tree you’re strapped to!


Sidebar: I burned tamarack for firewood last winter. That stuff is great! Lights up easily like a softwood but gives off heat like a hardwood.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Guys came by today for a few hours. Managed to put up a truss. 1 lonely, solitary truss.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> Guys came by today for a few hours. Managed to put up a truss. 1 lonely, solitary truss.
> View attachment 424185
> View attachment 424186


One is more than none.... but I cannot contemplate how heading to a job to accomplish so little is a great example of time management.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

So the kit arrived yesterday:









And I got all of the blocks placed and level:









Today, I got the floor framing pretty much done:









As you can see, I took @KapnKrunch's suggestion.

So far, I don't think I have 8 hours into it (unless you count time spent ruminating). Tomorrow is my last day of teaching music until September, so I should be able to find larger blocks of time from this point forward. As slow as I am, I accomplished more today than @SWLABR's crew. 🙄


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> Guys came by today for a few hours. Managed to put up a truss. 1 lonely, solitary truss.
> View attachment 424185
> View attachment 424186


I live in Sk and if you left anything that way it would be GONE with the wind.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

bw66 said:


> So the kit arrived yesterday:
> View attachment 424189
> 
> 
> ...


Built fair bit of shitte and I could leave those corners unsupported, just me maybe!


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

HighNoon said:


> Flagstone....no guessing about the stone part and heavy. Crusher dust....a big pile with the foreman ready to work. Depending on knees and back I'll post a picture/pictures when done.
> View attachment 420585


The work goes on....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

On the subject of sheds, so many commercially sold kits and completed sheds are under-structured. We shopped around and even when finding an okay Mennonite complete build we specified several upgrades, roof ridge beam, bigger floor joists, thicker floor plywood, etc. The pine siding had gaps that snow would blow through, and though I caulked them, it wasn't altogether enough. 

So, in the eleven years we've had it, we've beefed up the floor with an added glued and screwed 3/4 plywood (with floor paint), collar ties, sealed windows, rigid reflective insulation (I forget the name) under vinyl siding, aluminum trim, steel locking door, interior electric light and outlet, and exterior security light. My one regret so far is not putting it on better footings, but it wouldn't be too hard to do...as they say, I know people. If I insulate the roof and add a bit inside, it could be a winterized bunky, but for now it's storage and work space.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> On the subject of sheds, so many commercially sold kits and completed sheds are under-structured. We shopped around and even when finding an okay Mennonite complete build we specified several upgrades, roof ridge beam, bigger floor joists, thicker floor plywood, etc. The pine siding had gaps that snow would blow through, and though I caulked them, it wasn't altogether enough.
> 
> So, in the eleven years we've had it, we've beefed up the floor with an added glued and screwed 3/4 plywood (with floor paint), collar ties, sealed windows, rigid reflective insulation (I forget the name) under vinyl siding, aluminum trim, steel locking door, interior electric light and outlet, and exterior security light. My one regret so far is not putting it on better footings, but it wouldn't be too hard to do...as they say, I know people. If I insulate the roof and add a bit inside, it could be a winterized bunky, but for now it's storage and work space.


If I was going to assemble a shed that was basically a wood frame construction, I wouldn't buy a kit. I'd draw it up and design it myself and then build it as well as I could.

With these plastic and steel framed kits, as long as you put down a good solid footing and follow the instructions, they turn out fine.

Mine is in it's third year now and it's still dry and square.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

We gave up on painting the fence this summer and will do it in the fall when the plants die back a little. I hung up some outdoor LED lights my brother gave me and put the project on hold


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> If I was going to assemble a shed that was basically a wood frame construction, I wouldn't buy a kit. I'd draw it up and design it myself and then build it as well as I could.
> 
> With these plastic and steel framed kits, as long as you put down a good solid footing and follow the instructions, they turn out fine.
> 
> Mine is in it's third year now and it's still dry and square.


Yeah, but you know what you're doing. LOL

Agreed, and actually that was the hope, and I have the skills, but we only had from late August to first snow to get the job done in the wake of that 2011 tornado. You can imagine all the shit we had to juggle right then. I just went with what we could (and used to insurance payout from the destroyed tent trailer to pay for it) knowing I could add improvements later. It's not my dream shed but it's still pretty awesome given the circumstances.

I've enjoyed the comments in this thread because we have a second older lean-to shed that may need replacing in a couple of years...or at least major rehab...and we're always on the look-out for ideas.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Yeah, but you know what you're doing. LOL
> 
> Agreed, and actually that was the hope, and I have the skills, but we only had from late August to first snow to get the job done in the wake of that 2011 tornado. You can imagine all the shit we had to juggle right then. I just went with what we could (and used to insurance payout from the destroyed tent trailer to pay for it) knowing I could add improvements later. It's not my dream shed but it's still pretty awesome given the circumstances.
> 
> I've enjoyed the comments in this thread because we have a second older lean-to shed that may need replacing in a couple of years...or at least major rehab...and we're always on the look-out for ideas.


Well, thank you, but honestly, I'm no expert in construction.

I take lots of time to plan and think before I start any project, but if I had deeper pockets I would prefer to hire experts to do many of these things.

Alas, my aversion to focussing on wealth as a life goal comes with some baggage. I HAVE to do some things for myself.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I take lots of time to plan and think before I start any project, but if I had deeper pockets I would prefer to hire experts to do many of these things.


I do not have deep pockets, and so I have learned to do a lot of stuff myself. But, one thing I am proud of, I know my limits. The shed was well beyond my skills, and I thought it better to pay for expertise, than waste money doing it all incorrectly. 
Unfortunately, "the world is short staffed, and on back order". Even hiring this out is not exactly working for me.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Agreed, and actually that was the hope, and I have the skills, but we only had from late August to first snow to get the job done in the wake of that 2011 tornado. You can imagine all the shit we had to juggle right then. I just went with what we could (and used to insurance payout from the destroyed tent trailer to pay for it) knowing I could add improvements later. It's not my dream shed but it's still pretty awesome given the circumstances.


Pretty much exactly this.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The boxes are year 3, but growing massively this year.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We seem to be in a never ending process of eliminating ugly and replacing it with ....not ugly.

Here's another little section of our back yard which we improved this weekend.

We removed some old broken down chain link fencing (two seperate remnants from different times) and built up a raised flower bed in its' place. I had to saw off some steel T-bar and pull out a long steel fence post. I'll add a little piece of trim on the top to dress it up. Linda put three nice coats of spar urethane on the wood. We used tongue and groove bead board (nice pine).

This is the before shot.









After









After at dusk.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Going into month 4, might be looking at a hiatus, taking time off to pick those tomatoes.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You know when folks say "pick those tomatoes" and then its actually tomatoes, im kinda disappointed


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

WCGill said:


> Going into month 4, might be looking at a hiatus, taking time off to pick those tomatoes.
> View attachment 425001
> 
> View attachment 425002
> ...



Awesome job so far. Nice materials!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I added a little molding to finish it off.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

By the way, if you noticed that my screw lines are sort of cock eyed, that's what happens when you're trying to blend framing into old stumps. There are 2 X 4s behind the pine bead boards mounted at each end with joist hangers to the old maple stumps.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Lots of progress today!!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm about 30 hours in to my shed project:














































I was hoping to get it waterproof before tonight's rain and I just got the tar paper on as the skies were darkening. (Of course now that it's on, it seems to be clearing again. )


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Lots of progress today!!
> View attachment 425133
> View attachment 425134
> View attachment 425135
> View attachment 425136



Awesome!

I'm envious.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'm envious.


Ya, I'm pretty freak'n happy it's moving along again. Hopefully they can string two solid days back to back and I can see even more progress when I get home this afternoon. Wouldn't that be a treat!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Ya, I'm pretty freak'n happy it's moving along again. Hopefully they can string two solid days back to back and I can see even more progress when I get home this afternoon. Wouldn't that be a treat!


It's a dream project for me.

Someday...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Lots of progress today!!
> View attachment 425133
> View attachment 425134
> View attachment 425135
> View attachment 425136


That’s a lot of lumber there. I hope you bought on the dip.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

New shed is habitable:








Still needs shingles, final paint and some vents, but that can wait until I get back from vacation - right now, there are more pressing jobs.

Old shed is mostly empty and almost halfway dismantled:









Still lots of work to be done, but we're getting there.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That looks proper man.

I think the old shed is looking a little.... well old.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> I think the old shed is looking a little.... well old.


The shed looked old when we moved in almost 25 years ago, but it never got to the top of the "to do" list until a tornado sped up the process for us:


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I can see how that might just move it up the list a little.

Disaster has turned to opportunity for you it looks like though. That new shed is purdy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> The shed looked old when we moved in almost 25 years ago, but it never got to the top of the "to do" list until a tornado sped up the process for us:
> 
> View attachment 425397
> View attachment 425396



Shit, that would have buffed out no problem.....Ouch.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Roof going on today.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Amazing what 3 straight days of working on something can produce 
And, they said they’d be back tomorrow too!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Amazing what 3 straight days of working on something can produce
> And, they said they’d be back tomorrow too!
> View attachment 426637
> View attachment 426638


Wow! That looks amazing.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Good contractor. No wonder you had to wait a bit. Probably in demand. Nice work!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm not sure under counts as outback... but I took August off this year and I have a slew of projects to work through. We have lived here for about 8 years and I haven't done a whole lot other than work my butt off to pay for my house. This is the first of my projects to get through in the next 4 weeks.

Sump pump was a good 8 inches off the foundation/footings with a dirt floor base, brilliant. Just slowly erode your own house. We won't talk about the wonders that are around here much but this is something. Guy was a plumber, there are 14 different unions between the pump and the line. I did it with 4.



















Don't mind that 14/2 hanging there, thats the light I just made 

Going to insulate/encapsulate this crawl space and redo the ground cover and tie it into the impermeable walls and put some R19 in the joists. When I moved in there was pink in the joists, paper facing down and poly on the joist bottoms. No ground cover and the crawl space was vented. Let us just say that was not an ideal situation. Heating with wood has made this space easy to neglect but no longer!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I hope those "safety toe" sandals @Mark Brown


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

100% man, I wear the Birks to work too!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

25 year old 6" X 6" hemlock porch posts. Bottom was covered with a molding, bad idea ... 

One done, one to go.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

BGood said:


> 25 year old 6" X 6" hemlock porch posts. Bottom was covered with a molding, bad idea ...
> 
> One done, one to go.
> 
> ...


OK, mines not as bad as that… so I’ve got a couple more years. Maybe. 
We have a pergola just off the side door sitting on 4 6x6 cedar posts. It has a massive wisteria vine. Three actually, but the one is just incredible!! I've been plotting and planning how I’m going to fix those posts for a while. I don’t think I can trim/replace the bottom like this. It might be a full redo. Yikes!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> I don’t think I can trim/replace the bottom like this.


I jacked the structure about a ¼". You can see the car jack on the rotten post pic. Rest of the post is fine, no need to replace it all.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

BGood said:


> I jacked the structure about a ¼". You can see the car jack on the rotten post pic. Rest of the post is fine, no need to replace it all.


What's up top? 
Mine has 2x8's with scrolled ends (standing on edge) running the length of it. I do not think they have the integrity to support the corner while I work on the bottom of the post.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> What's up top?
> Mine has 2x8's with scrolled ends (standing on edge) running the length of it. I do not think they have the integrity to support the corner while I work on the bottom of the post.


Two 2X10", plenty of torque there.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I haven’t updated in a while. Building is coming along. Basically all that’s left is the cement, south wall, & doors (1 man door, 1 garage door). Everything now is held waiting on the cement. Because the pad is going to be all of the inside, and continued through the opening for the man door, 4ft out from the unfinished wall, they can’t put up that wall till it’s poured. “Splashing”. Makes sense.
I used the Skyjack to put up the LED light last night. What a handy (and fun) tool that is!! I can’t really do anything else to either building till it’s more weather proof. They did a good job of tying in new to old. You can tell, but it looks clean.
Wondering when they’ll cut the opening on the inside wall for the passage door. I’m going to build a sliding barn door for it. But, again, I can’t begin till the concrete is poured because I’m making it custom…. I don’t know the finished size yet.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The guys prepped for pouring the cement… fingers crossed it’s still on schedule for tomorrow.























After they left I insulated the South wall. Originally we were going to spray foam the whole thing. Then we weren’t going to insulate at all… then we figured we’d better at least do the southeast corner where the dog run will be. Then when we finished that corner I thought…if we are ever going to fully insulate, take advantage of the exposed south wall before they do the concrete. Cause once the concrete is in, the south wall will get sided, and we’ll have to do it all from the inside.
Sooooo… ya. That was my evening.









A wise man recently shared a very deep thought.

“Vacation is just a euphemism for work hard elsewhere”.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You have it in hand now buddy!

hope you get your pour


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This week I tackled a little "honey do" project for my wife.

I replaced the old flowerbeds which were made from rotten old landscaping ties (rounded off pt logs) with some nice pine and also gave her a bit more square footage (and less for me to mow, LOL).

I tied it to the foundation and to the front brick pillars with masonry screws and brackets, made simple (but strong) framing with 2 X 4s and 2 X 2s, and then used nice pine tongue and groove bead board to face it. A little trim on top and it's now ready for Linda to apply three coats of nice outdoor oil based varathane. We used the same pine to face it as we previously used to close in the front steps so in a year or so the yellowing will match up. By next week she can replace the old mulch and some of the soil and do her gardening.

So here's the before and after (almost done). The after has a new roof also (installed last spring), brick chimney repaired and an old stainless steel chimney removed.

With old houses you're always looking at the next reno project.

May 2021










August 2022









My "framing / support" structure.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice upgrade. 
Those PT mini ties look good for the first while, but when the go, they go bad. 
Matching the porch was a nice touch.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Cement truck!!!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Nice upgrade.
> Those PT mini ties look good for the first while, but when the go, they go bad.
> Matching the porch was a nice touch.


Thanks!
Yes, they have been rotting away for awhile now. I also used the same aesthetic for another flower bed in the back yard.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> Cement truck!!!!!
> View attachment 431342
> View attachment 431343


Huzzah!!

I don't think he is there delivering milk so I am gonna say today is your day. That is awesome man, get your pour on. Looking forward to seeing it done.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> Huzzah!!
> 
> *I don't think he is there delivering milk *so I am gonna say today is your day. That is awesome man, get your pour on. Looking forward to seeing it done.


I just assumed it was cement. Sh*t!!! I’d better double check. It might be a new designed honey wagon! That would suck.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I just assumed it was cement. Sh*t!!! I’d better double check. It might be a new designed honey wagon! That would suck.


You'd better hope it's there to suck if it's a honey wagon.

It he's there to blow it may be a shitty day.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> You'd better hope it's there to suck if it's a honey wagon.
> 
> It he's there to blow it may be a shitty day.


Literally!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Literally!!


By the way, once you're all set up in that nice new guitar barn, I live fairly close. I'd love to have a closer look. 

Like I said, you're living the dream.

Enjoy!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> By the way, once you're all set up in that nice new guitar barn, I live fairly close. I'd love to have a closer look.
> 
> Like I said, you're living the dream.
> 
> Enjoy!


I know you’re not much of a drinker, but we can have a RUSH Starman Ale in there! Ha, ha…


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I know you’re not much of a drinker, but we can have a RUSH Starman Ale in there! Ha, ha…


Just let me know.

How's that floor coming?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Just let me know.
> 
> How's that floor coming?


Concrete is down and drying. Just did a mist of the outside part. It’s in direct sun most of the day. Keeping it from drying too quick.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Concrete is down and drying. Just did a mist of the outside part. It’s in direct sun most of the day. Keeping it from drying too quick.
> View attachment 431404
> View attachment 431405
> View attachment 431406


I think I just peed a little.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> I think I just peed a little.


I had to straight up change my pants, it's ok. Having been around here long enough now I have learned to just embrace my jealousy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Two coats of spar urethane. One more tomorrow morning.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Hydro One dropped by today and felled one of our white ash trees. I counted 81 rings in the tree and she measures 32" average diameter at the base. The house sure rattled when they brought down the main section:


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> I just assumed it was cement. Sh*t!!! I’d better double check. It might be a new designed honey wagon! That would suck.


Dammit it’s concrete not cement! Lol


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Hydro One dropped by today and felled one of our white ash trees. I counted 81 rings in the tree and she measures 32" average diameter at the base. The house sure rattled when they brought down the main section:
> View attachment 431602
> View attachment 431603
> View attachment 431604
> ...


You need a sawmill to make some guitars out of that!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

MarkM said:


> Dammit it’s concrete not cement! Lol


To be fair.... it is also cement 

If aggregate sets in cement and no one is around to hear it, do you still call it concrete ?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

MarkM said:


> Dammit it’s concrete not cement! Lol


The one time Mark! The one time!!! Ha, ha…
I doubled back and read I’ve said “concrete” almost exclusively. The one time (maybe the second) I use “cement”, you jump all over me!! Geez-Louise!

But, I also looked up the difference.

Although the terms *cement and concrete often are used interchangeably,* cement is actually an ingredient of concrete. Concrete is a mixture of aggregates and paste. The aggregates are sand and gravel or crushed stone; the paste is water and portland cement.

So, it looks like society as a whole (rightly or wrongly) use them interchangeably. Like when someone says “wow, you have a lot of pine trees on your property”. I don’t jump down their throat and say “l don’t have a single pine, they are all spruce!” 

But, I do like to use correct terminology when I can. I had no idea they weren’t the same. I will never say “cement” again! 
Unless of course I’m specifically referring to the compound _within_ concrete.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> The one time Mark! The one time!!! Ha, ha…
> I doubled back and read I’ve said “concrete” almost exclusively. The one time (maybe the second) I use “cement”, you jump all over me!! Geez-Louise!
> 
> But, I also looked up the difference.
> ...


I bet you will 
Mostly because everyone will know exactly what you mean.

Oddly enough, it is a little strange don't you think that we refer to a concrete truck, as a cement truck when in fact it is a concrete delivery vehicle with a cement mixer on it? In essence of practicality the truck is a rolling cement mixer that makes concrete.

Then I will go and say things like "I am having the concrete truck deliver a load of cement" nomenclature is an odd thing indeed.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Now that the CONCRETE is down I can start more indoor stuff. The is the super insulated, chew proof, doggy corner.
The metal was pulled off the old shed. I thought it would be good for this corner.
There is an incredible amount of insulation on these two walls!! Ha, ha.








I have the 5’ wall with the gate built. Need to get to the 6’ long wall. But that can wait till tomorrow.
I’m knackered!








The guys also got a good portion of the south wall cladded.
And I installed the doggy door.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

After a month long hiatus while we were on vacation, I got back to it:









The roof is shingled and I've added some vents. Next is caulking and painting.

Also, while we were away a friend ground our stumps for us:









And it sounds like the fence guy will be here next week!

In other news... We had a bit of an issue with our insurance adjuster. He wasn't answering any e-mails or calls from me or the restoration company. I got my broker on the case and apparently the adjuster had been AWOL for at least a month - and no one noticed! We now have a new adjuster and hopefully we can get the house ship-shape in time for winter.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just hung a new screen door on the front entrance. The first coat of spar urethane just went on. We'll do a second coat first thing in the morning, and then one in the evening and that will be it, other than maybe a nice new handle for both sides..

It was a 36" and my entrance is 34", so I smashed it in there.

Kidding. I ripped an inch off of both sides. Then I removed the existing door, which fit perfectly and used that as a template to chisel out my hinges on the new door.

I'll post the finished pics in a day or two.

Other than a little parging on the foundation and some pointing (replacing some missing mortar between the bricks) I'm hoping I can call that part done.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Now that the CONCRETE is down I can start more indoor stuff. The is the super insulated, chew proof, doggy corner.
> The metal was pulled off the old shed. I thought it would be good for this corner.
> There is an incredible amount of insulation on these two walls!! Ha, ha.
> View attachment 431703
> ...



Yeah I'm loving this. That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

@SWLABR You shouldn't have mentioned the doggy door.

You could have had be thinking you had a twenty foot ceiling in that place. Some sort of MC Escher thing.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> It was a 36" and my entrance is 34", so I smashed it in there.
> 
> Kidding


I am so disappointed. I was really looking forward to your 2inch oversized door fit.

Nice delivery.

I spent the day down in my spider infested, rat filled, 89% RH crawl space installing 1.5" foam board between the rim joists so tomorrow I can do the walls so Sunday I can do the ground cover so come Monday the dehumidifiers can get down stairs and start doing their magic and maybe JUST MAYBE I can stop running one on my guitar closet where it gets to be 28 degrees because the dehum runs all the time!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> To be fair.... it is also cement
> 
> If aggregate sets in cement and no one is around to hear it, do you still call it concrete ?


I always reference bread, you don’t eat flour, you eat bread. Flour is a component of bread just like cement is a component of concrete.

To be particular, concrete doesn’t dry it cures, part of the hydration process that gives it strength.

now I am just being an asshole!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

MarkM said:


> I always reference bread, you don’t eat flour, you eat bread. Flour is a component of bread just like cement is a component of concrete.
> 
> To be particular, concrete doesn’t dry it cures, part of the hydration process that gives it strength.
> 
> now I am just being an asshole!


My dear friend, Concrete is my whole world. You want to know useless information about concrete, you ask this guy. Cement too. Or if we want to be extremely particular "cementitious" compounds.

That last part though I think we can agree on 
(kidding)

Just to be clear though, concrete does dry as a function of it's curing. The cement mix is over saturated at the point of install, and as hydration takes place the excess moisture is evaporated from the surface in a process knowing as, wait for it, drying.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Done (just some little repairs to the mortar remaining).


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That door nob is kitschy as hell. I love it.

That all looks very nice Mr. Milk. You know, for a guy that says he doesn't really ever want anyone to cross his threshold, you sure have made the approach look rather inviting. 

Nice work man.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Done (just some little repairs to the mortar remaining).
> 
> View attachment 431943
> 
> ...


I really like that screen door, herself really wants me to build one.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

MarkM said:


> You need a sawmill to make some guitars out of that!


I've been thinking about getting a ripping chain for my saw and rip a slab off to experiment. I'll have to do some research on drying techniques and the feasibility of white ash for guitar projects.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Lee valley sells a chain saw guide for ripping slabs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> That door nob is kitschy as hell. I love it.
> 
> That all looks very nice Mr. Milk. You know, for a guy that says he doesn't really ever want anyone to cross his threshold, you sure have made the approach look rather inviting.
> 
> Nice work man.



Fair enough (and thank you).

But then again, sometimes just as people mistake kindness for weakness, thay may also mistake pride in one's home for "the welcome mat is out".

Frankly I'm happy to have invited visitors, one or two at a time.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I was starting to feel guilty working on the amp so back under the house.










Got the walls up and the joists blocked, foamed and all done. Still need to tape it all for 100% air tight but before that....

nightmare 










24" trench with 3" drain rock, 3" pipe and covered with 3" rock then back filled and ground cover incoming.

This has been a nightmare and I was happy to forget about it for a day or two.

digging 100' of trenche when you can only "stand" 3 feet is balls!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

If I could manage to get a ditch witch down here believe me it would be.

I am a power/machine tool kind of guy (read lazy) and when and where money can overcome effort im all over it.

That being said, im too cheap to pay other people to do it, I know, I know.

Before I got this place all boarded up, the relative humidity was sitting around 88-89% which is mostly due to the fact my ground cover was no longer intact and I am fairly sure the wester tip of Lake Ontario is 36" under my house. The humidity now in my digital meter just reads "high" so that is above 95%. As counter intuitive as it sound, that means the wallboard is working. My living space and the outdoor environment can no longer remove moisture faster than the ground can release it, once I get this ground covered up and get the dehum down here, I think it is going to be a huge win!

Dummy dumb backfilled down here with nothing but sand, so it just pulls moisture. We haven't had rain in over 4 weeks... I think, and I can still hit water about a foot under that trench because that is the base level of my sump pit.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well, today I finished it. It sucked. There was nothing good about doing any of that, however I think the pay off will be enormous both in terms of humidity that bleeds into our living area as well as temperature. The down side is it will no longer be a passive heat sink in the summer, oh well.

I did plunk a wee dehumidifier down there this afternoon, draining into the sump pit. My little hygrometer read "Hi" which is anything over 95% if I am not mistaken, while I was working and after about 6 hours of dehumidifier running I am reading 80%RH. That is still a very high number, however where as the moisture has nowhere to go, I think it is admirable for 4000 cubic feet. Over the next 24 hours it should, SHOULD, drop down to 50% and then stay there with the dehum running interference now and again. 










Still have to finish wrapping the supports and pillars, but that is ok. Close is good enough. I did get 3 of them, only 10 to go...

And remember... Safety first.










Can you believe the hardware store wanted 10 dollars for a plug end


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Getting the ditch dug to run the teck cable from pool equipment shed to new building. Gotta be 18”. A bit deeper to go yet.






















I lay the cable in to see my entrance points, and to double check I bought enough. Phew!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Garage door finally on!!!!!!!!! Now I can start moving crap in there and leave it there while I work. Till now, any tools I used I had to pack up and take out because I couldn’t lock it the building. 
Also did the front lights.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Looking good man!

Party at your place I suppose. I'll bring the barbecue but you gotta bring the meat


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's pouring rain now, so I'm glad I got out early to remove two rose of sharon stumps. I'm aces with a shovel and axe, having been brought up with them in my hands, but the back doesn't appreciate it much anymore. For small stumps like these, nothing beats a sawsall and a long brush blade. Just plunge it into the ground at an angle and walk around the thing. The extra space in the hole was taken up with dog shit and covered with the removed soil. I love these bushes but we have others and they're also dead simple to grow. The space will become home to another fruit tree, likely cherry.

Also got part of the big old lilac removed as it shaded too much of the veggie garden and was encroaching on the fence.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It is amazing how many jobs a sawzall can do. Especially when you outfit it with a 14-16 inch blade!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I’m going fab up a “barn door” for the opening between the new and old buildings. Already hung the track. 
I snagged some old barn wood from the in-laws family barn before they sold it. Should be some nice flat, wide boards in this pile. 
Hoping it’s a nice touch. My wife grew up on that farm. Bringing a little old into the new.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> I’m going fab up a “barn door” for the opening between the new and old buildings. Already hung the track.
> I snagged some old barn wood from the in-laws family barn before they sold it. Should be some nice flat, wide boards in this pile.
> Hoping it’s a nice touch. My wife grew up on that farm. Bringing a little old into the new.
> View attachment 435246
> View attachment 435247


That track is so beefy I think you could just hang the whole building off it and slide it back and forth.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> That track is so beefy I think you could just hang the whole building off it and slide it back and forth.


Ya, it’s overkill. But there was either true barn hardware… what I bought or the cheap (not inexpensive) “indoor” stuff. I knew what I was making the door out of. I went overkill.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> And remember... Safety first.
> 
> View attachment 432939
> 
> ...


Good enough for poor people.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BGood said:


> Good enough for poor people.


I'm not poor, im practical 
Or profoundly cheap. It is mostly the second one.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> I'm not poor, im practical
> Or profoundly cheap. It is mostly the second one.


Just a something a carpenter helping me build my house blurted out when he wanted something minor done better and I said, it's OK, leave it like that, it'll do.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BGood said:


> Just a something a carpenter helping me build my house blurted out when he wanted something minor done better and I said, it's OK, leave it like that, it'll do.


I can understand that. I seek perfection in my trade, thats other peoples money. For myself, well.... you have seen enough to judge.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> I can understand that. I seek perfection in my trade, thats other peoples money. For myself, well.... you have seen enough to judge.


It was pointed at your comment about the bare wires in the electrical outlet.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Basic door build is done. I bought a 4x8 sheet of Masonite… Formica?? Some fibreboard. Actual door needs to be 48x85.5. I’ll glue all the long boards down, then when it’s dry I’ll tack the top and bottom. Was hoping for clean lines as the butt joints, but I did not have enough long ones, so I went (even more) rustic (than I planned).








This one was nice and long but no continuous straight edge. Needed to tack a false edge to get one side (fairly) square, then flip it and cut it to proper width. This worked great!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That looks great man!

Why the backer? Why not just have both sides exposed? Looks like you have enough contact for glue and some clamps, but I am guessing. 

Good thinking on the false edge to straighten it up, I break out the tracksaw for that kind of stuff as I don't run into a lot of material over 8 feet (none) that does not have an edge on it. That technique is brilliant though.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> That looks great man!
> 
> Why the backer? Why not just have both sides exposed? Looks like you have enough contact for glue and some clamps, but I am guessing.
> 
> Good thinking on the false edge to straighten it up, I break out the tracksaw for that kind of stuff as I don't run into a lot of material over 8 feet (none) that does not have an edge on it. That technique is brilliant though.


As the door is a passage door, I didn’t want the holes. Not that there’s anything “private” happening back there. The backer board just firms everything up. Plus there are various thicknesses so this saves me having to run them through the thickness planer.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Solid reasoning. I knew there had to be a decent reason. 

It looks really sharp man. I wouldn't be too hung up over the butt ends, it gives it the air of reconstructed which it is. Solid reuse project!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Door done. And the crew are back to build the loft. I priced lumber to do it myself, but honestly, these guys are doing it for marginally more than raw materials. And I don’t have the time.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Door done. And the crew are back to build the loft. I priced lumber to do it myself, but honestly, these guys are doing it for marginally more than raw materials. And I don’t have the time.
> View attachment 435924
> View attachment 435925
> View attachment 435926


Everything looks great!...especially the door you built!

CONGRATS!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

greco said:


> Everything loos great!...especially the door you built!
> 
> CONGRATS!


I wish I could say the same thing, but jealousy has overcome me


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yesterday morning the bride found some nice used cut stone on Facebook Marketplace, 120 pieces. It took two trips with the Tacoma but we managed to transport it home yesterday, and this morning we got it placed around some gardens. We're planning on some large scale changes to the back decks so much of it will need to be relocated next year but at least it's out of the driveway. Don't know how much this stuff costs, all this was free. The owner said it had been building veneer and he'd got it free, but for whatever reason didn't want it anymore.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, this isn't a back yard project, but it's connected to one.

This spring, we replaced a little pond (around 35 gallons) with a larger one (around 265 gallons) and decided to add a few fish. We didn't want to risk putting koi in there because we're less than a km from the Grand River, which is well populated with herons.

We just didn't want to risk having a gorgeous koi eaten by hungry birds, so we added some pond goldfish.

Well, of the dozen we added, eight have thrived and grown to about six inches long. Now it's getting cool overnight and of course that's a trend, so we have to either let them freeze or bring them in the house. Even though they have little value in terms of money, I don't have the heart to just let them perish.

So, I went down to the Tropical Fish Room (great local business) and bought a used tank and new filtration stuff.

I set it up and added the dechlorinator after dinner last night. The fish will move inside this afternoon.

Company for me in my office during the long dark winter.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Well, this isn't a back yard project, but it's connected to one.
> 
> This spring, we replaced a little pond (around 35 gallons) with a larger one (around 265 gallons) and decided to add a few fish. We didn't want to risk putting koi in there because we're less than a km from the Grand River, which is well populated with herons.
> 
> ...


Looks cool. Have you researched how to prepare a tank for fish keeping? If you haven't they are more likely to survive the pond freezing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Looks cool. Have you researched how to prepare a tank for fish keeping? If you haven't they are more likely to survive the pond freezing.


Well, I've raised fish before with some success.

We cleaned the tank with vinegar and water, rinsed well, dechlorinated the water and left it filtering for the better part of a whole day. I even rinsed the gravel.

I think I'll be ok, but if you have some tips, I'm always open to suggestions.

This is a Goramy I raised from a fry back around 2007.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Well, I've raised fish before with some success.
> 
> We cleaned the tank with vinegar and water, rinsed well, dechlorinated the water and left it filtering for the better part of a whole day. I even rinsed the gravel.
> 
> ...


It's been a while since I kept fish, so my memory is foggy, but mainly you need to establish a colony of ammonia eating bacteria. There are two stages to the process and it usually takes several days. I would do some research, but basically you add pure ammonia to the empty tank daily for a period of time until it tests clear. With that many fish and a tank that size, you will also need to do frequent water exchanges.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> It's been a while since I kept fish, so my memory is foggy, but mainly you need to establish a colony of ammonia eating bacteria. There are two stages to the process and it usually takes several days. I would do some research, but basically you add pure ammonia to the empty tank daily for a period of time until it tests clear. With that many fish and a tank that size, you will also need to do frequent water exchanges.


There are eight goldfish.

I'm following this.









Starting a Fresh Water Aquarium? Avoid These Common Mistakes


Avoid common pitfalls that new aquarium owners make when setting up a tank including overfeeding, water filtration, and more.




www.thesprucepets.com


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You guys are clever so you might not go for it, but a friend had an aquarium and contracted the service to an outside company...first time I'd ever heard of such a service. I'm too much a do-it-yourselfer, but it sure looked slick.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> You guys are clever so you might not go for it, but a friend had an aquarium and contracted the service to an outside company...first time I'd ever heard of such a service. I'm too much a do-it-yourselfer, but it sure looked slick.


There's something similar available here. There's a Koi specialist who will take your Koi and take care of them over winter, and then come and get your pond ready in the spring and return the Koi.

They don't deal with goldfish though.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> There are eight goldfish.
> 
> I'm following this.
> 
> ...


"During the startup cycle, it is important to test the ammonia and nitrite often"

If your not going to pre-condition the tank with ammonia, this becomes very important. Eight 6" fish is a lot of fish for a tank that size. Good luck!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> "During the startup cycle, it is important to test the ammonia and nitrite often"
> 
> If your not going to pre-condition the tank with ammonia, this becomes very important. Eight 6" fish is a lot of fish for a tank that size. Good luck!


Oh I'll be testing today for sure.

It's forty gallons. Hopefully that's big enough. We'll be changing water frequently.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Go grab your filter sponge, or a piece of it, or some rocks or anything porous from the pond for that matter and plunk it into your new tank. All the bacteria you need live out there. Seeding a tank is the fastest, easiest way to accomplish what you want to do. Hell, I would have just filled the whole aquarium with the pond water. No shock to the fish, same same and as you change water over and they live in the new house it would be a subtle realignment.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> Go grab your filter sponge, or a piece of it, or some rocks or anything porous from the pond for that matter and plunk it into your new tank. All the bacteria you need live out there. Seeding a tank is the fastest, easiest way to accomplish what you want to do. Hell, I would have just filled the whole aquarium with the pond water. No shock to the fish, same same and as you change water over and they live in the new house it would be a subtle realignment.


This is excellent advice!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Go grab your filter sponge, or a piece of it, or some rocks or anything porous from the pond for that matter and plunk it into your new tank. All the bacteria you need live out there. Seeding a tank is the fastest, easiest way to accomplish what you want to do. Hell, I would have just filled the whole aquarium with the pond water. No shock to the fish, same same and as you change water over and they live in the new house it would be a subtle realignment.





bw66 said:


> This is excellent advice!



Thanks guys. I do appreciate the advice.

I took a decent sized rock from the pond as well as a pitcher of pond water and put both in the aquarium.

I'll test carefully. If it's not ready this afternoon, I'll move them tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Thanks guys. I do appreciate the advice.
> 
> I took a decent sized rock from the pond as well as a pitcher of pond water and put both in the aquarium.
> 
> I'll test carefully. If it's not ready this afternoon, I'll move them tomorrow.


To be fair, goldfish are the cockroaches of the aquatic world. You could probably put one in a tank of antifreeze and it would just get stronger 

Best of luck man. I find it admirable you want to care for your goldfish!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I introduce you to
"why I hate setting up to do any wood working"

Of course, it is a backyard project because I have to set my back yard up as my mobile workshop. Nothing like trying to do carpentry with jobsite tools, it isn't like cabinets need precision or anything.

It was nice to get out and work with my hands though after so many days on the end of that stupid CNC and a soldering iron.










Need to fill it and finish painting, but with the internet out until I got it wired in place, there was no time for that.










All the shelves are mortise fit and now I just need to caulk the edges and put the last front facing trim on and voila, wall cabinet. 

Measures 42 x 27.5 x 4, not a bad place to hide knickknacks. 

Should look pretty sharp when it is all done. Now that it is in the house though, is it still a backyard project


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Me again, I decided to finally remove the "temporary" speaker box from my car that has been there for something like 14 months. Still more temporary than the 6 year old temporary fence I finally replaced this summer. 

Anyhow, as you can see, it is a lot of work to properly route and fit a car with speakers. This particular project is removing the box o' plywood with the amps and crossovers installed and mounting the speakers and crossovers in the door card. The amps would not fit under the seat which is sad, so I had to sacrifice my two A/B amps for a class D that I could mount. Sad times. 

The doors had to come off so I could run speaker wire from the amp through the boot to the door, that was a lot of not a lot of fun. 5.5" Hertz woofers in the door with the tweeters mounted inside the door card as well, should be a lot better with the sound stage mounted back up front. I was never a fan of rear sound stage setups. 

Then the hardest part is going to be figuring out where to hide the two 10" subs without losing the whole trunk and while still being able to fold the seats forward. Right now they are in a dual ported enclosure that takes up something silly like 7.5 cubic feet. Think I will go back to sealed enclosures and attempt to put them in the rear against the exterior on either side where the trunk curves around. Sealed the boxes only require 1.0 cubic feet, so says Hertz and I have had them in sealed boxes before and don't hate it. You loose some boom but you gain in really tight response and with two 800w 10's in a civic, I can afford to loose some boom 

Anyhow, this is what I love to do. The build is as much fun in the hobby as the music is and it is in my back yard


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Instead of paying through the nose for a custom cover for my "new" toy -- a John Deere 955, I bought some 2x4's and plywood and built a shed. I had everything else stashed here at the lake. It was nice to use up some of the stuff that has been laying around. I will just tarp the front for this winter. 

33HP diesel, four-wheel drive, cab, loader with forks, three-point hitch and PTO for every attachment imaginable on a compact tractor. This thing will be way more fun than the Argo I was considering.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Instead of paying through the nose for a custom cover for my "new" toy -- a John Deere 955, I bought some 2x4's and plywood and built a shed. I had everything else stashed here at the lake. It was nice to use up some of the stuff that has been laying around. I will just tarp the front for this winter.
> 
> 33HP diesel, four-wheel drive, cab, loader with forks, three-point hitch and PTO for every attachment imaginable on a compact tractor. This thing will be way more fun than the Argo I was considering.
> 
> View attachment 438081


You have a cab, I am so jealous! Nice shed.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

MarkM said:


> You have a cab, I am so jealous! Nice shed.


Do you have a JD955 as well, or other tractor?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Do you have a JD955 as well, or other tractor?


We have a JD1026R and we want to get a cab for blowing snow.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's my next little "back yard" project. I may use a more rigid pipe material and a heavy base.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Should work ok. I may need to refine it a bit.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I cut the grass this morning.

I. Am. The. Man.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> I cut the grass this morning.
> 
> I. Am. The. Man.


I put the air conditioner away for the season, it is always a sad day when this happens. We haven't used it for over a month, but still, the day it goes into the shed is a sad one.

The shed is in the back yard, you think that counts?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> I put the air conditioner away for the season, it is always a sad day when this happens. We haven't used it for over a month, but still, the day it goes into the shed is a sad one.
> 
> The shed is in the back yard, you think that counts?


Did that last week, and yes, it counts.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Door done. And the crew are back to build the loft. I priced lumber to do it myself, but honestly, these guys are doing it for marginally more than raw materials. And I don’t have the time.
> View attachment 435924
> View attachment 435925
> View attachment 435926


I built a similar door for my cottage shed.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BGood said:


> I built a similar door for my cottage shed.
> View attachment 439789


Lets say that the cedar shingles have weathered since that first photo (2009)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Spray foam guys were scheduled Oct 12.
Like any appointments these days, “can you put me on the cancelation list?”
They gave about 1/2hr notice, and showed up yesterday. I had everything I possibly needed to be done, already done. Ya!!!
I didn’t expect green 








So then I started panelling. They aren’t the greatest. Only 1/4, and not a full 8’, but for what I paid, I am going to work with it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Spray foam guys were scheduled Oct 12.
> Like any appointments these days, “can you put me on the cancelation list?”
> They gave about 1/2hr notice, and showed up yesterday. I had everything I possibly needed to be done, already done. Ya!!!
> I didn’t expect green
> ...


Your workshop is built better than many homes. Looking good!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Working on 2 small 48" wide outside benches. It's missing the top plank on the backrest, I have to pyrograve (is there such a word ?) a image on it. Easier to do with the piece of wood on a table than installed on the bench.










This is what they'll look like. Some I built last year.


----------

